# Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

*Kookaburras*.
¿Qué es una kookaburra? Pues es un pájaro, concretamente un martín pescador, que hace un soniquete curioso si estás intentando dormir las siesta...
En terreno de monedas de plata, nos referimos a la colección que La Perth Mint saca cada año desde *Australia *desde el año 1990. Cada año, una moneda, un diseño de un pajarraco de estos.

*Caracterísiticas*:
999 de plata
40.6 mm
31.635 Grams 1oz
Isabel II como la cara de las monedas, con 2 bustos diferentes (1990-1999), (2000-...)
La tirada hasta el año 2010 era de 300000 unidades por año. A partir de entonces son 500000

Es una colección interesante, que consta hasta la fecha de 23 monedas y que diremos que es 'asequible' puesto que se pueden pillar 'de momento' la mayoria a menos de 50 euros.
Algunos años parece que están empezando a escasear -ser difíciles de encontrar- y eso podria a llevar a subir los precios. He visto kookas de los años 90 en tienda física por 80 euros.

Ventajas:
-Colección llamativa, bonita y _de momento_ asequible.
-Vienen encapsuladas.
-La plata puede bajar, dificilmente bajarán los kookas de años anteriores.
-Puede ser una inversión interesante.
-Finitud: no empiezas a coleccionar abiertamente: hay un número finito, y sólo aumenta en 1 cada año.
-Falsificación. No he oido hablar de ninguna moneda de este estilo falsificada. Todo es posible, pero creo que se puede estar tranquilo, no en el caso de los pandas chinos.

Desventajas:
-Algunos años comienzan a escasear ya que están descatalogados y pueden empezar a pedir barbaridades por ellos.
-Si hubieramos empezado a coleccionarla años atrás, hubieramos tenido unos precios para matar en estos tiempos...

Las primeras kookas venian en unas cápsulas cuadradas abiertas. Con el tiempo y el oxígeno la plata coge tono y puede ensuciarse. Recomendación: cambiarlas a cápsulas herméticas.
Desde el año 2003 se puede apreciar una variación en los pájaros de un detalle superior -a mi gusto-.
Coleccionar kookaburras es un paso por delante de las filármonicas o libertades. Eso sí, son más caras pero resisten las bajadas de la plata estupendamente. 
Tiene sentido coleccionar tubos de kookas? Bueno, para gustos los colores; a mi entender lo que daria valor es hacerse con una coleccion entera, de pájaro por año.

Si alguien quiere añadir más detalles o comentar sus impresiones... adelante por favor

Fotos aqui Silver Kookaburra Coins


----------



## necho (5 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> *Kookaburras*.
> ¿Qué es una kookaburra? Pues es un pájaro, concretamente un martín pescador, que hace un soniquete curioso si estás intentando dormir las siesta...
> En terreno de monedas de plata, nos referimos a la colección que La Perth Mint saca cada año desde *Australia *desde el año 1990. Cada año, una moneda, un diseño de un pajarraco de estos.
> 
> ...



Buen post. Lo acabo de añadir al hilo "Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!"


----------



## Dizzy (5 Ene 2012)

Cuanto vale una koka de 2010?


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> Buen post. Lo acabo de añadir al hilo "Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!"



Gracias


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

Dizzy dijo:


> Cuanto vale una koka de 2010?



...'de momento' la mayoria menos de 50 euros. 

No pretendo afinar más, porque sinceramente, de aquí a 3 meses esto habra variado, y en mi opinión siempre hacia arriba...


----------



## mk73 (5 Ene 2012)

Bueno post fff, da gusto leerlo y la información que aportas pero el Panda Chino es la reyna de todas con diferencia, ni kookaburras ni kanguros ni ná por el estilo. Simplemente Panda, lo demás son sucedaneos o minucias.


----------



## Eldenegro (5 Ene 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Bueno post fff, da gusto leerlo y la información que aportas pero el Panda Chino es la reyna de todas con diferencia, ni kookaburras ni kanguros ni ná por el estilo. Simplemente Panda, lo demás son sucedaneos o minucias.



Esto sera segun su criterio. Hay muchisima gente detras de los pandas, pero yo no termino de verles la gracia, aunque reconozco qu tengo una "Panda Black Beauty" del 2008 que esta muy bien, pero por el baño de paladio que lleva.

Ademas, para pandas y puestos a pagar premium, a mi me parecen mejor acabados los kiwis


----------



## duval81 (5 Ene 2012)

Silbermünzen kaufen - 2 Unzen Silber

Aquí venden las de 2 onzas a 60 euros. 

¿Por qué tan baratas?

Opiniones de esa web?

P.D.: ya lo he preguntado en otra ocasión pero nadie me dijo ni sí ni no, a ver si ahora...


----------



## vigobay (5 Ene 2012)

Pillo sitio. Gracias por el hilo dedicado a mi onza de plata favorita, ya que aunque los pandas sean muy golosos para mi las kookas y su limitación en tirada las hace muy apetitosas.

Resaltar e insistir que hasta el 2010 inclusive las tiradas eran de 300000 unidades y a partir del año 2011 se pasó a 500000. Los pandas de los últimos años tienen tiradas de ni se sabe y aunque estén los chinos que son muchos locos por ellos el premium que se paga debería de ir convergiendo a favor de las kookaburras. De todos modos verás que las valoraciones no siempre tienen que ver con la tirada y al final todo dependerá de la oferta y la demanda. Los koalas no tienen limitación de tirada y se valoran a nivel de las kookaburras.

Otra idea que podriamos proponer para este hilo sería utilizarlo para un intercambio de kookas por años entre foreros para completar colecciones de años que no se tienen.


----------



## mk73 (5 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Esto sera segun su criterio. Hay muchisima gente detras de los pandas, pero yo no termino de verles la gracia, aunque reconozco qu tengo una "Panda Black Beauty" del 2008 que esta muy bien, pero por el baño de paladio que lleva.
> 
> Ademas, para pandas y puestos a pagar premium, a mi me parecen mejor acabados los kiwis





Sí, evidentemente es sólo mi simple y humilde opinión. Los kiwis ya que los mencionas los veo feos, muy bien acabado o muy bien tal o cual pero feos y con muy poco tirón internacional si lo comparamos con la de China. Si encima el Panda es una moneda muy falsificada o mucha gente la colecciona y la busca... pues por algo será, no te parece?. Claro, habrá luego gente que le guste y a otros no.. para gusto los colores. Si todos comprasemos lo mismo y a todo nos gustase lo mismo pues que aburrimiento sería.


----------



## vigobay (5 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Silbermünzen kaufen - 2 Unzen Silber
> 
> Aquí venden las de 2 onzas a 60 euros.
> 
> ...



Muy simple, las de 2 onzas no tienen limitación de tirada al igual que las de 1 kg así que pagas la plata y el valor que le des por el diseño.


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Silbermünzen kaufen - 2 Unzen Silber
> 
> Aquí venden las de 2 onzas a 60 euros.
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que me parecen bastante baratas, para la plata que llevan, claro, pero sobreentiendo que la colección es para monedas de 1oz.
Parece que en otros formatos como las 2 oz, el precio "tiende más" a spot. En lunares te dire que la media onza cotiza tirando a 1oz.

Si te fijas bien, las de 1oz han casi desaparecido, mientras que de 2oz puedes encontrar muchas más.


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

Me gustaria puntualizar una cosa más. El peso que he puesto de 31.63 puede resultar "excesivo"... si en verdad es 1 onza = 31.104 gramos.

Pues bien, he pesado mi kooka del 2011, y me da 31.7. Y el del 2007, 31.3.
Y descarto totalmente su falsificación, así que supongo que tendrán un margen de peso considerable...


----------



## asqueado (5 Ene 2012)

Las Kookaburras son unas de las monedas de coleccion mas actrativas y bonitas que existen, junto a los Pandas, Koalas, Canguros, ya que cada año van cambiando el dibujo, desde un principio empece a coleccionarlas al ser una moneda bullion, aqui dejo foto de mi coleccion
















.


----------



## necho (5 Ene 2012)

*Australianas forever!*

Yo en plata soy más de las Australianas. Sobre todo de Kookas. En oro igual. Una Kangaroo (2011) 1 oz Au es una preciosidad.







Por cierto *Asqueado*, bonita colección. Hace poco le vendí una similar a un estimado conforero y la verdad es que las fotos no le hacen justicia. En vivo son más impactantes.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> Yo en plata soy más de las Australianas. Sobre todo de Kookas. En oro igual. Una Kangaroo (2011) 1 oz Au es una preciosidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias *necho*, efectivamente las fotos no hacen justicia para la clase de moneda, tenerlas en mano es una gozada.Es una inversion muy interesante y algunos años comienzan a escasear como comenta *fff* y con el paso de los años se van revalorizando mucho mas.Yo tambien soy de la opinion que las monedas de Australia tienen una diversificacion muy grande y son bonitas, porque no puedes dejar atras los canguros, koalas, kiwi o la tirada olimpica de Sydney 2000 de 16 piezas de 1 onza

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Australia-20...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4cfd4872e1



.


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

Gracias . Estaba intentando preparar otro post sobre las lunares para mañana, en otro hilo quizás? Y asi hacer con casi todas las que has marcado en la lista. En pandas por ejemplo no podria ya que solo tengo 3 y no conozco lo suficiente, excepto que hay que tener un bolsillo grande y lleno.:´( 
La idea es que entre todos intercambiemos informacion y aprendamos acerca de ellas.

Lo has sintetizado estupendamente para el aficionado medio, y es una muy buena orientación. Las monedas de poco premium resaltaria quizás que no tardarán en llegar al grado medio. Hasta los koalas que es una colección de hace 4 dias está poniendose por las nubes


----------



## Platón (5 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Colecciones menos asequibles, con mucho premium:
> 
> - Pandas Chinos (1983-2012): 30 monedas (Nota: muchas falsificaciones)



Si solo se consideran las de una onza de plata pura no es tan cara como la primera, ni se expone uno a tanta falsificación.

De todas formas, en el mejor de los casos, si la quieren entera, preparen 2000 eypos y dando muchas gracias. Si no, poco a poco y con mucho cuidado...se puede ir arrejuntando.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el post y la estupenda explicación ofrecida; con tu permiso añadiria un pequeño listado de monedas bullión de 1 OZ en plata coleccionables de menos a más premium:
> 
> 
> Colecciones asequibles, sin mucho premium:
> ...



Magnifica recopilacion de monedas coleccionables con premium. Con relacion a los Pandas Chinos solo tengo que decir que durante los años 1983-1984 y 1985 solo se acuñaron 10,000 monedas de prueba con una pureza menor, peso y diametro y durante los años 1986 y 1988 no se fabrico ningun panda, adjunto cuadro explicativo de ello

Panda de plata chino


lo digo por lo de las falsificaciones y porque creamos que esas monedas con menor peso y diametro sean falsas.


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2012)

Platón dijo:


> De todas formas, en el mejor de los casos, si la quieren entera, preparen 2000 eypos y dando muchas gracias. Si no, poco a poco y con mucho cuidado...se puede ir arrejuntando.



Hice cálculos. Sólo calculos, pero la serie entera no son 30 monedas sino casi 50. Hay algunos años que tienen "variantes", y la colección de las casi 50 incluyen todas las variantes. Echando unas 100 euros por moneda -de media-, sale unos 5000 euros... demasiado para mi cuerpo...
Según me han contado hay una página con la cotización diaria de los panda... creo que hay que registrarse...
Pero como digo no soy experto en pandas... quizás algun forero experto y que tenga esta colección pueda orientarnos


----------



## asqueado (5 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Hice cálculos. Sólo calculos, pero la serie entera no son 30 monedas sino casi 50. Hay algunos años que tienen "variantes", y la colección de las casi 50 incluyen todas las variantes. Echando unas 100 euros por moneda -de media-, sale unos 5000 euros... demasiado para mi cuerpo...
> Según me han contado hay una página con la cotización diaria de los panda... creo que hay que registrarse...
> Pero como digo no soy experto en pandas... quizás algun forero experto y que tenga esta colección pueda orientarnos



Yo tengo desde 1989 hasta 2011 ambas inclusive y del año 2009 hubo una tirada especial de aniversario, desconozco si hay casi 50.
Las que veo muy complicado de hacerme con ellas son las de los años 1983-84-85 y 1987, por las particularidades que he comentado anteriormente y ademas porque valen una pasta gansa, cuando ponen alguna a la venta.

.


----------



## japiluser (5 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Silbermünzen kaufen - 2 Unzen Silber
> 
> Aquí venden las de 2 onzas a 60 euros.
> 
> ...



Pero no envian a Spain!


----------



## japiluser (5 Ene 2012)

De todas formas ande este un koala-panda!



Gracias a *Asqueado* por la explicación técnica.


----------



## vigobay (5 Ene 2012)

Estoy interesado en cambiar Kookaburras de 1 onza del 2010 por Kookaburras del 2011 y 2007 (5 unidades de cada). Aparte si algún forero tiene koalas de 1 onza de todos los años hasta 2011 le a agradeceré se ponga en contacto conmigo para estudiar posible cambio o compra de 1 o 2 monedas de cada año. Para los cambios también puedo ofrecer Pandas de 2011 según lo que me ofertéis. Interesados contactar por MP.

Saludos


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Silver Kookaburra designs 1990 - present. (Page 1) / Silver Coins / Silver Stackers

Fotos de la coleccion entera:


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)




----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Y todas de un tiron:


----------



## kboom (6 Ene 2012)

Preciosas. Enhorabuena.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Ya me gustaria que fuesen mias, ya. Pero de Kookas no tengo ni una.


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Ene 2012)

El problema de este tipo de colecciones surge si las deseas vender completa. No se quien estaria dispuesto a comprarla entera.


----------



## Natalia_ (7 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El problema de este tipo de colecciones surge si las deseas vender completa. No se quien estaria dispuesto a comprarla entera.



Yo, sin embargo, creo que el problemilla de este tipo de colecciones completas, surge no del deseo de venderla, si no más bien del deseo de comprarla entera. Primero, no es fácil encontrar estas colecciones completas a la venta. Segundo precisamente por eso mismo, si las encuentras no serán precisamente precios demasiado "razonables" (todo es discutible, y todo tiene valor hasta el apego de que quien la ha ido haciendo).

Claro que también tengo que decir que es un gusto ir a la caza de las que te faltan, pillándolas aquí y allá, rebuscando precios, hasta que la vas completanto. Y para entonces, cuando ya se te haya pasado el tilín agudo por esta colección, ya estarás embarcado con el mismo gusto en la siguiente colección:o. Aunque al final, entre gastos de envío, tiempo, pitos y flautas....quizás no salga mucho más económico que comprar la colección entera del tirón.


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Ene 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Yo, sin embargo, creo que el problemilla de este tipo de colecciones completas, surge no del deseo de venderla, si no más bien del deseo de comprarla entera. Primero, no es fácil encontrar estas colecciones completas a la venta. Segundo precisamente por eso mismo, si las encuentras no serán precisamente precios demasiado "razonables" (todo es discutible, y todo tiene valor hasta el apego de que quien la ha ido haciendo).
> 
> Claro que también tengo que decir que es un gusto ir a la caza de las que te faltan, pillándolas aquí y allá, rebuscando precios, hasta que la vas completanto. Y para entonces, cuando ya se te haya pasado el tilín agudo por esta colección, ya estarás embarcado con el mismo gusto en la siguiente colección:o. Aunque al final, entre gastos de envío, tiempo, pitos y flautas....quizás no salga mucho más económico que comprar la colección entera del tirón.



Muy bien explicado natalia, entre que el vendedor valorara su coleccion al alza y el comprador no la necesita completa se puede demorar bastante la venta. La gracia de coleccionar es precisamente eso que comentas, buscar, comprar precios, comprar una aqui otra alla y una vez completada ... pasar a la siguiente.

Lo confieso, el puto bullion me ha hecho perder mi instinto acaparador, menos mal que tenemos a asqueado dando envidia con sus fotos. 8:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (8 Ene 2012)

Una maravilla de colección la de los kookaburras. Qué pena que nuestro país le dé la espalda a su inmensa historia numismática y deje en manos de los descerebrados de la FNMT los diseños de las emisiones de k12 y k20. Sin embargo, en los paises anglosajones se toman estas cosas muy en serio, no hay más que ver las emisiones de R.U., Canadá y Australia.

Y si nuestars emisiones son desastrosas mejor no hablar de las onzas, que ni están ni se las esperan. Con lo facil que hubiera sido recurrir a los modelos del real de a 8 (primera moneda universal y antecesora del dichoso dolar) para emitir una onza española de calidad.

En fin, al menos han aprobado las emisiones de k30 para ayudarnos en la carrera de los metales ::. El que no se conforma es porque no quiere.


----------



## Tiogelito (8 Ene 2012)

fff: Me estoy conectando casi cada 2 horas, desde el móvil, ansioso por post de los pandas ¿lo vas a dejar para el final?


----------



## Robespierre (8 Ene 2012)

Hola! ¿Por qué, casi al comienzo del hilo, se clasifican (por ejemplo) los kiwis como colecciones con poco premium o asequibles? Es decir, ¿cómo se es capaz de determinar cuál tiene mayor o menor premium? 

No sé mucho del tema ni mucho menos. Pero por seguir con el ejemplo, apenas veo que se vendan kiwis y demás, eso indica que son escasos o me equivoco? ::

Saludos!

Edito. El mensaje que ponía lo que yo referenciaba no estaba tan al comienzo como yo pensaba. Esto es:

Colecciones asequibles, sin mucho premium:

- Kookaburras (1990 - 2012): 23 monedas
- Koalas desde (2007 - 2012): 6 monedas (Nota: tendencia a subir de premium)
- Wildlife Canadienses ( 2010 -2012): 3 monedas
- Kiwis Neozelandeses (2004 - 2012): 9 monedas
además de monedas sueltas: Tortuga Fiji; Islas Cook; Andorra.

Colecciones asequibles; con mediano premium:

- Lunares Serie I (1996-2007): 12 monedas
- Lunares Serie II (2008-2012): 5 monedas
- Britannias (1997 - 2012): 16 monedas acuñadas
- Elefantes Somalies (2004 - 2012): 9 monedas

Colecciones menos asequibles, con mucho premium:

- Canguros (1993 - 2012): 20 monedas
- Monos Somalies (1998 - 2004): 7 monedas
- Africa Ruanda (2008 - 2012): 5 monedas

Colección especial por su especial caracteristicas:

- Pandas Chinos (1983-2012; años 1986 y 1988 no se emitieron): 28 monedas (Nota: Muchas falsificaciones, menor riesgo a menor premium, años recientes.)


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2012)

Bueno, esto es un análisis inicial. Con la ayuda de todos llegaremos a ver si tienen unas más o menos premium basados en la experiencia.
Como bien dices, en España yo no he visto pero son comunes en las Alemanias... pero no son especialmente baratos...


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Ene 2012)

Ojo, los kiwis suelen tener un premium bastante importante, pero que que "salen ya con el de fabrica" como quien dice. La New Zealand Mint tiene unos cuantos diseños muy buenos, pero tambien los hace pagar


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Ene 2012)

Buenas
A mi me gustaría preguntar si hay precedentes de que alguna colección de onzas premium "pase de moda" y pierda valor. Vamos, si algun forero experto en monedas con premium conoce el caso. 
Gracias


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2012)

Es una buena pregunta. Mi opinión: Como el precio de las monedas y de la plata no es fijo, subirá hasta cierto punto, puede bajar -si hubiera burbuja- hasta estabilizarse. Si cada 10 años sacaran lunares III, IV ... puede que las lunares bajaran... la demanda hace que la oferta fluctue


----------



## tonypower (8 Ene 2012)

Si... Pero las lunares I y II valdrian bastante pienso yo.


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Ene 2012)

*Pues nunca se sabe*

Bueno, yo creo que al menos la pregunta debe quedar en el aire. Yo fuí filatélico antes que numismático, y en el mundo de los sellos (no hablo del rollo de forum y afinsa) si que existen casos de series que a poco de salir subieron bastante de valor, y luego bajaron . Supongo que ahora mismo plantearlo es un poco absurdo, no estamos hablando de las monedas de Tuvalu esas con perlas y hologramas que comercializa femstore (que son mas objetos de arte que numismática, en mi opinión) sino de monedas de mints de primer nivel. Es evidente que no van a desplomarse, pero por ejemplo gastarse mas de 100 euros en una Lunar o Panda antiguas para que acabe valiendo 50 o 60 sería un fastidio.


----------



## Gallina (8 Ene 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> A mi me gustaría preguntar si hay precedentes de que alguna colección de onzas premium "pase de moda" y pierda valor. Vamos, si algun forero experto en monedas con premium conoce el caso.
> Gracias



No es mi caso lo de "forero experto", pero a priori una tirada corta, buen diseño y variedad temática serían puntos a favor para que a la gente le gustase coleccionar determinadas piezas y series. De ahi a mantener o incrementar su valor en el tiempo, no tiene que faltar mucho. :cook:


----------



## japiluser (9 Ene 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buenas
> A mi me gustaría preguntar si hay precedentes de que alguna colección de onzas premium "pase de moda" y pierda valor. Vamos, si algun forero experto en monedas con premium conoce el caso.
> Gracias



Yo pienso que si pasan de moda..... barrunto que tiene que ver con algo psicológico...aunque igual a estas horas mis pensamientos son.... difusos.


----------



## Natalia_ (9 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Muy bien explicado natalia, entre que el vendedor valorara su coleccion al alza y el comprador no la necesita completa se puede demorar bastante la venta. La gracia de coleccionar es precisamente eso que comentas, buscar, comprar precios, comprar una aqui otra alla y una vez completada ... pasar a la siguiente.
> 
> Lo confieso, el puto bullion me ha hecho perder mi instinto acaparador, menos mal que tenemos a asqueado dando envidia con sus fotos. 8:



Hombre, lo que es "necesitar"…. no la necesitamos tener ni completa ni por partes. Cuando la has ido completando poco a poco o la deseas comprar entera, es por dos motivos. Porque te engancha su belleza y porque son monedas 999 plata de edición limitad aunque populares y, por supuesto, procedentes de una Mint de prestigio.

Y precisamente por eso, cuando te encuentras ante una colección ya completa, como te demores en decidirte a comprarla, corres un alto riesgo de quedarte sin ella. Recuerdo que cuando comencé con el bullion plata en el 2008, me surgió la oportunidad de comprar la del panda desde 1989. En aquel momento me pareció cara (hoy a aquel precio me parecería una auténtica ganga imposible), cuando me decidí, no habían pasado ni 5 días y ya me la habían levantado. En aquel momento, no me importó demasiado, pero cuando ya tuve el gusanillo por la colección completa al terminarla el año pasado(miento, no tengo los años anteriores a 1.989:´(), calculé que me costó más del doble y eso sin contar los gastos de envío.

Y sí tiene su aquel, el ir buscando o pujando, comprándolas aquí y allá, pero eso tiene también su precio en tiempo, en quebraderos de tener que estar pendiente, retrasos, pedirle a alguien que te vaya a correos pq tu no puedes etc, etc. Todo eso te lo ahorras cuando alguien ha hecho todo eso por ti, y eso ha de reflejarse en el precio, independientemente del apego que el vendedor pueda tenerle.


----------



## Natalia_ (9 Ene 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> No es mi caso lo de "forero experto", pero a priori una tirada corta, buen diseño y variedad temática serían puntos a favor para que a la gente le gustase coleccionar determinadas piezas y series. De ahi a mantener o incrementar su valor en el tiempo, no tiene que faltar mucho. :cook:



A la tirada corta, buen diseño que varíe anualmente, y prestigio de la Mint, yo considero algo importante para su revalorización el que la colección se mantenga viva. Es decir, que cada año sigan emitiendo una nueva pieza, creo que es decisivo para que las anteriores piezas se vaya revalorizando bastante por encima de su valor en plata y del premium de las actuales. El motivo es obvio, los nuevos coleccionistas que se vayan sumando desearán las piezas anteriores. Por eso, las buenas colecciones están pensadas para iniciarse con tiradas bajas e ir incrementando estas paulatinamente, sin dejar de ser ediciones limitadas. Y si además quieren darle emoción al tema, con emisiones bastante irregulares, variando bastante su número de un año para otro, como en la del Canguro.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe que ha pasado con el koala 2012? :ouch:. Solían tardar en salir pelín más que las kookaburras, pero ya se están demorando demasiado.


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Ene 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe que ha pasado con el koala 2012? :ouch:. Solían tardar en salir pelín más que las kookaburras, pero ya se están demorando demasiado.



Aquí ya la anuncian (a un precio bastante inferior al del 2011), pero indican que están sin existencias:

http://www.heubach-edelmetalle.de/1+Unze+Silber+Koala+2012,i1.htm


----------



## Natalia_ (9 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Aquí ya la anuncian (a un precio bastante inferior al del 2011), pero indican que están sin existencias:
> 
> 1 Unze Silber Koala 2012 - Edelmetalle Andreas Heubach - Gold Silber Platinum Palladium



Gracias, justo después de postear se me ocurrió mirar en algunas webs, y veo que ya comienzan a tenerla. La web que posteas es buena, les he comprado en un par de ocasiones y tenían unos gastos de envío razonables. Lo que no sé si la habrán agotado ya o es que todavía no la han recibido.


----------



## duval81 (9 Ene 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Gracias, justo después de postear se me ocurrió mirar en algunas webs, y veo que ya comienzan a tenerla. La web que posteas es buena, les he comprado en un par de ocasiones y tenían unos gastos de envío razonables. Lo que no sé si la habrán agotado ya o es que todavía no la han recibido.



Por desgracia esa web ya no envía a España.
Respecto al Koala, sale en muchas webs pero la mayoría dicen que no está disponible aún. Alguna incluso pone que estará para mediado de este mes.


----------



## asqueado (11 Ene 2012)

Mirad lo que acabo de ver en Ebay-Alemania, para quien pueda estar interesado

Australien Jubiläumsausgabe 20x 1 Unze Kookaburra | eBay

Preguntarle si envia a este pais y gastos de dicho envio, porque muchos aun cuando ponen que solo vende a Alemania, yo me he puesto en contacto con ellos y me lo han enviado. Tiene un 100% de votos positivos en 7.679 ventas realizadas.


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Mirad lo que acabo de ver en Ebay-Alemania, para quien pueda estar interesado
> 
> Australien Jubiläumsausgabe 20x 1 Unze Kookaburra | eBay
> 
> Preguntarle si envia a este pais y gastos de dicho envio, porque muchos aun cuando ponen que solo vende a Alemania, yo me he puesto en contacto con ellos y me lo han enviado. Tiene un 100% de votos positivos en 7.679 ventas realizadas.



Ese es el precio de salida. Falta a ver lo que pujen otros y las respectivas manipulaciones de las pujas, además del envío a España (en el supuesto que no tenga problemas en hacerlo).


----------



## macalu (11 Ene 2012)

esa coleccion se sabe q años son?creo q faltan 2 monedas para la coleccion completa no?


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

macalu dijo:


> esa coleccion se sabe q años son?creo q faltan 2 monedas para la coleccion completa no?



Salieron en el 2009 para conmemorar los 20 años de las Kookas. Es una edición especial por lo tanto llevan Privy Mark. Tirada de sólo 10.000 uds.


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Mirad lo que acabo de ver en Ebay-Alemania, para quien pueda estar interesado
> 
> Australien Jubiläumsausgabe 20x 1 Unze Kookaburra | eBay
> 
> Preguntarle si envia a este pais y gastos de dicho envio, porque muchos aun cuando ponen que solo vende a Alemania, yo me he puesto en contacto con ellos y me lo han enviado. Tiene un 100% de votos positivos en 7.679 ventas realizadas.



Personalmente lo que no me gusta de esa colección, es que todas las monedas fueron acuñadas en 2009, me gusta más que cada una tenga un año distinta.
Aunque quién sabe, tal vez esta colección tenga más valor que la otra...

He visto algún otro enlace parecido.
20 Jahre Kookaburra 2009 Jubiläums Silber Set mit Box - 20 x 1oz Silber - NEU | eBay

Y éste en 2 oz.
999 Silber - 18x2 Oz Kookaburra Serie 1992-2009 gesamt 36Oz Feinsilber 1119,71g | eBay


----------



## macalu (11 Ene 2012)

necho dijo:


> Salieron en el 2009 para conmemorar los 20 años de las Kookas. Es una edición especial por lo tanto llevan Privy Mark. Tirada de sólo 10.000 uds.



Ok gracias amigo,pense q eran de años diferentes
saludos


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

macalu dijo:


> Ok gracias amigo,pense q eran de años diferentes
> saludos



Lo bueno de este set es que te puedes hacer con todos los motivos de la Kookas a un precio relativamente asequible. Además con mejor estado de conservación de las monedas. Cuestión de gustos


----------



## macalu (11 Ene 2012)

Ok gracias necho,le parece interesante ese precio?va incluido el iva?
saludos


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Personalmente lo que no me gusta de esa colección, es que todas las monedas fueron acuñadas en 2009, me gusta más que cada una tenga un año distinta.
> Aunque quién sabe, tal vez esta colección tenga más valor que la otra...



Yo creo eso tambien, pero al contrario, una moneda que marca el año 1990 pero acuñada en 2009 en un *restrike*, y por consiguiente "vale" menos.


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

macalu dijo:


> Ok gracias necho,le parece interesante ese precio?va incluido el iva?
> saludos



Acabo de contestar a tu privado.


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Yo creo eso tambien, pero al contrario, una moneda que marca el año 1990 pero acuñada en 2009 en un *restrike*, y por consiguiente "vale" menos.



¿Cómo lo mismo pero al contrario? ¿Los australianos hacen eso?

Eso lo he leído de los Thaler que se fabricaron un porrón de años con fecha 1870 (año de la muerte de la reina)


----------



## fff (11 Ene 2012)

Restrike es reacuñación... los australianos lo han hecho con la coleccion P20 de Kookas


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Restrike es reacuñación... los australianos lo han hecho con la coleccion P20 de Kookas



Sí sí, eso te lo había entendido. Pero en la colección P20 de la que hablamos, ¿no están todas con fecha 2009? Porque es lo que se ve en las imágenes, ¿o hablas de otra colección?

¿Dónde llevarían dicha marca?


----------



## necho (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Dónde llevarían dicha marca?



Aquí:


----------



## duval81 (12 Ene 2012)

¿alguien puede explicar por qué está kooka tiene una fecha que no le corresponde?
Fecha 1990 y tiene un anverso de 1991.

AUSTRALIEN Kookaburra 5 Dollars 1990, 1 Unze 999/1000 Silber PP | eBay


----------



## fff (12 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿no están todas con fecha 2009? Porque es lo que se ve en las imágenes



Tienes razon, no me habia fijado... entonces no es reacuñacion, pero en este caso ¡me gusta menos! :´(


----------



## duval81 (14 Ene 2012)

¿Hasta qué fecha se "encapsularon" en esas bolsa cuadradas sin cápsula cerrada?
Es que se ven algunas por ebay que tienden a amarillento y las afea un poco


----------



## fff (14 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Hasta qué fecha se "encapsularon" en esas bolsa cuadradas sin cápsula cerrada?
> Es que se ven algunas por ebay que tienden a amarillento y las afea un poco



Las de los años 90.

Ese tono es limpiable. Esas sí que considero que se pueden limpiar.


----------



## plastic_age (14 Ene 2012)

Para las personas que viven por Barcelona, metro hasta Cornellá, y de momento la Kookaburra 2012 está a 34,11 €.
Kookaburra Plata 1 Oz 2012


----------



## Junior666 (16 Ene 2012)

En esta web hay de algunos años antiguos por 45€:
Numismática Peiró : 1 dólar KOKABURRA 1995
Para a quien le pueda interesar.


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Ene 2012)

El tema de las siglas sobre las monedas es interesante...
Seguramente la pregunta es muy básica, pero si no pregunto, no voy a encontrar respuesta: ¿Qué significan las _P_ que se ven en algunas monedas, calidad _proof_ ? ¿o la _w_ esa rara? ¿o _EM_?

Lo de P20 está claro, y aplica sólo a esas Kokaburra...


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2012)

P: Perth Mint
P20: Perth Mint 20 aniversario

Para el resto me tienes que decir que moneda


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Para el resto me tienes que decir que moneda



Por ejemplo, para el Koalas de 2008 y 2009, aparece _SB_
En los koalas de 2010 pone _WR_, pero en los del 2011 pone EM
En los kanguros del 2010 y 2012 (al menos) pone la W "rara" (quizás es una WR "de diseño")

Aquí se pueden ver estas marcas, junto con las _P_:
http://www.vivescortada.com/vivestienda/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=6


*MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2012)

No funciona el link


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Ene 2012)

No puedo corregirlo, pero si vas a numismática -> Monedas del mundo -> Australia, en las páginas 5 y 6 hay muy buenas imágenes, con detalle, donde he visto esas iniciales.


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2012)

Podrian ser las iniciales del que ha hecho el diseño... pero no lo se.
Por ejemplo IRB son las iniciales del que ha hecho el retrato de Isabel II


----------



## duval81 (19 Ene 2012)

¿la tirada declarada de moneda incluye BU y PP? ¿o las PP son ilimitadas?

Es que la del 90 que como sabemos es la más cara, se consigue en PP en una tienda alemana más barata que la BU en ebay u otras tiendas alemanas.


----------



## duval81 (20 Ene 2012)

Una duda que me ha entrado con el pedido de masterbullion.

La cápsula de la 2012 tiene la muesca para meter la uña?
Es que los koalas y pandas sí y me dijo gamusino que las kookas de años anteriores también y las que me ha mandado masterbullion están como selladas y me ha entrado un poco de neura.


----------



## duval81 (20 Ene 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Listado completo de todas las ediciones de Kookaburras en sus distintas variantes de acuñaciónes; incluidos Privy, Sets, etc.,.
> 
> TODAS LAS EDICIONES DE KOOKABURRAS



¿No coincide el dibujo de la BU con la PP?
Parece que la PP siempre lleva el dibujo de la BU del año siguiente.


----------



## duval81 (26 Ene 2012)

¿Pensáis que esta moneda puede ser falsa?
Las dos oes juntas de kookaburra no me gustan un pelo... ¿será efecto de la foto y la funda?


----------



## fff (26 Ene 2012)

Es buena del todo :


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que esta moneda puede ser falsa?
> Las dos oes juntas de kookaburra no me gustan un pelo... ¿será efecto de la foto y la funda?



Si viene en esa capsula, es dificil que lo sea, aun asi, se la ve bien.

Pesala y sal de dudas


----------



## gamusino30 (26 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que esta moneda puede ser falsa?
> Las dos oes juntas de kookaburra no me gustan un pelo... ¿será efecto de la foto y la funda?



Es buena del todo, yo tengo varias asi. Esa capsula es premium premium.

Yo te dije que me mandaras una foto de tu capsula sellada porque no sabia a que te referias. Pero hay diferencia entra capsula standard, capsula original o ese tipo de capsulas.

De todas formas ninguna tienda oficial te va a dar gato por panda, eso viene de sitios muy concretos y a veces hay que buscarlas de propio.


----------



## duval81 (26 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Es buena del todo, yo tengo varias asi. Esa capsula es premium premium.
> 
> Yo te dije que me mandaras una foto de tu capsula sellada porque no sabia a que te referias. Pero hay diferencia entra capsula standard, capsula original o ese tipo de capsulas.
> 
> De todas formas ninguna tienda oficial te va a dar gato por panda, eso viene de sitios muy concretos y a veces hay que buscarlas de propio.



No era ésta de la que te hablaba. Me refería a una del 2012 que compré en masterbullion. 
La de la imagen la he comprado por ebay a un chaval con 10.000 votos positivos (vamos que no hay duda sobre él) pero esas oes me dejaron un poco descolocado.

Luego le saco una a la del 2012 para que la veáis.


----------



## gamusino30 (26 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> No era ésta de la que te hablaba. Me refería a una del 2012 que compré en masterbullion.
> La de la imagen la he comprado por ebay a un chaval con 10.000 votos positivos (vamos que no hay duda sobre él) pero esas oes me dejaron un poco descolocado.
> 
> Luego le saco una a la del 2012 para que la veáis.



Mejor porque lo de capsulas precintadas no lo he oido en la vida. Lo normal es que sean capsulas baratas standard o capsulas originales. Esa que has puesto es de las caras, igual te soplan 3 euros solo por ese plastiquito. Aunque mejor preguntale a necho que el de modelos de capsulas sabe bastante.

Mira a ver si te dice el nombre/modelo de las capsulas originales de kookaburra.


----------



## fff (26 Ene 2012)

Las cápsulas de los kookaburras...

Hay varios tipos: las iniciales -cuadradas, con 2 orificios por los que entraba el aire, con lo cual lasposibilidades de agarrar patina son muy altas.
Las redondas. Conociendo al que me las ha vendido, y que las compraba originales creo que hay de 3 tipos, pero sinceramente, no te sabria decir modelos ni nada.
La del 2009 es gorda sin aperturas. La del 2012 es sin aperturas como la del 2009 pero más fina. La normal -un pelin blanquecina- es la que lleva 2 muescas pero sin aperturas como las cuadradas. Esta tiene otra variante, por ejemplo la del 2000, que es más transparente....

No os compliqueis... se cambian y listos :


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Feb 2012)

Tengo una pregunta para los expertos del foro. ¿Que opinais de los kookaburras de 10 onzas como inversión - como refugio considero que son estupendas -?
¿Tienen capacidad de revalorizarse con los años como las monedas de 1 onza?


----------



## duval81 (1 Feb 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para los expertos del foro. ¿Que opinais de los kookaburras de 10 onzas como inversión - como refugio considero que son estupendas -?
> ¿Tienen capacidad de revalorizarse con los años como las monedas de 1 onza?



Yo pillaría 10 de una onza, salvo que te encante el diseño y la quieras tener como "obra de arte".
Las de 1 onza han tenido una emisión limitada (las otras creo que no) y luego si necesitas soltar lastre, es mucho más fácil con las pequeñas.




Por otro lado, pregunto yo: ¿cuánto mide una kooka, koala (y las demás de 40 ó 40,6 mm) encapsulada?
Es que he visto un maletín barato en ebay bastante majo, pero pone para monedas hasta 41 mm, y dudo mucho que entren ahí...


----------



## zonary (15 Jul 2012)

*hola*

Hola

Veo que este es un tema muy interesante .
Colecciono monedas desde hace mucho y queria centrarme en algo para ir acabando una coleccion aunque sea una decada.
Pero tengo una duda.... si compras una moneda (ej 1 kookaburra del 2012) que ronda los 32 euros y la plata del mismo vale unos 22 euros mas o menos , ese valor añadido no es excesivo?...por el premiun pero si rebajas la espectativa a maples por ejemplo que estan algo mas baratos....??

Muchas gracias


----------



## duval81 (15 Jul 2012)

zonary dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Veo que este es un tema muy interesante .
> Colecciono monedas desde hace mucho y queria centrarme en algo para ir acabando una coleccion aunque sea una decada.
> ...



¿Y comparado con canguros y kiwis? ¿Y con un koala 2007? ¿y con un panda del 2000?

Resumiendo, que si quieres coleccionar "sólo" plata, compra maples,filas y demás, y si no pues de las otras.


----------



## zonary (19 Jul 2012)

Hola

Muchas gracias pro la respuesta.
LA duda fundamental esa eso...ese valor añadido que tiene el compras premium...si es un engañabobos o tiene su razon de ser a lo largo del tiempo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## zonary (19 Jul 2012)

Po cierto la compra de 1997 - KOOKABURRA - 1 ONZA - 250 TH - GAUDI 1997 - KOOKABURRA - 1 ONZA - 250 TH - GAUDI y la de goya del 1996 son buenas compras?

Cual seria su precio a dia de hoy que no se como verlo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## fff (19 Jul 2012)

Son buenas. Me las ofrecieron hace 6 meses por 40 euros... no esperes que se revalorizen más que las normales... como curiosidad estan bien, pero nada mas


----------



## zonary (21 Jul 2012)

fff dijo:


> Son buenas. Me las ofrecieron hace 6 meses por 40 euros... no esperes que se revalorizen más que las normales... como curiosidad estan bien, pero nada mas



Hola

Gracias por la respuesta, pense que al ser proof la revalorizacion seria mayor ya que la tirada es mucho mas pequeña.
Gracias


----------



## necho (23 Jul 2012)

*Kookaburras de los 90's con cápsulas redondas. Son originales (las cápsulas)?*

*Kookaburras de los 90's con cápsulas redondas. Son originales (las cápsulas)?*

Sin bien se especula mucho acerca de cuando la Perth Mint empezó a encapsular las Kookas en cápsulas redondas, unos dicen que a partir del año 92, otros que del 99... Lo cierto es que la Perth Mint tiene un límite de tirada de 300.000 monedas por cada año hasta el año 2010 (a partir de ahí lo subieron a 500.000). Entonces de los años anteriores que no hayan alcanzado dicho límite, se reservan el derecho de acuñar monedas según la demanda hasta que lo alcancen. Esto explica el porque hay Kookas de los 90's que lucen como recién salidas _"del horno"_ y encapsuladas en cápsulas redondas. Y también explica el porque se están consiguiendo Kookas de distintos años a precios bastante interesantes y con cierta armonía.

Qué es una putada para el coleccionista? Depende de como se mire. Como he comentado, no se pueden pasar de 300.000 monedas por año (500.000 a partir del 2011). Una vez alcancen dicha tirada no pueden hacer más, así que la apreciación se supone que llegará tarde o temprano.

Para finalizar pongo el enlace de las estadísticas _(actualizada a 12-10-2011)_ que hace la Perth Mint sobre las ventas de las Kookas. De esta manera os podréis hacer una idea de las Kookas _"viejas"_ de reciente acuñación que pueden estar rulando:

"The Australian Kookaburra Silver Bullion Coin Series 1990 -2010"


----------



## Bullionista (23 Jul 2012)

necho dijo:


> *Kookaburras de los 90's con cápsulas redondas. Son originales (las cápsulas)?*
> 
> Sin bien se especula mucho acerca de cuando la Perth Mint empezó a encapsular las Kookas en cápsulas redondas, unos dicen que a partir del año 92, otros que del 99... Lo cierto es que la Perth Mint tiene un límite de tirada de 300.000 monedas por cada año hasta el año 2010 (a partir de ahí lo subieron a 500.000). Entonces de los años anteriores que no hayan alcanzado dicho límite, se reservan el derecho de acuñar monedas según la demanda hasta que lo alcancen. Esto explica el porque hay Kookas de los 90's que lucen como recién salidas _"del horno"_ y encapsuladas en cápsulas redondas. Y también explica el porque se están consiguiendo Kookas de distintos años a precios bastante interesantes y con cierta armonía.
> 
> ...




Por lo visto debió de armarse bastante revuelo en su día con esto (imagino que sobre el 2010). Alguna página de Alemania apareció de la noche a la mañana, con un stock de Kookaburras de los antiguos brutal, para lo difícil que resultaba encontrar según que años (llegué a ver la página, pero ahora no me acuerdo cual era), y claro, con cápsula de las nuevas, no de las cuadradas que llevaban antes.
El mosqueo vino, porque había algunos años de los kookaburras que eran caros, por ser escasos y difíciles de encontrar; y claro, te aparece ahora una página con 20.000 onzas de cada año a la venta y el precio se va rápidamente al del kookaburra o koala del año en curso, spot + x%.

Hombre, si que es un poco una putada para el coleccionista, porque antes de la reacuñación debían estar bastante caros algunos años, y zas, 20.000 o las que sean, nuevas. Cuanto menos es una jugada "peculiar", para ser la Perth Mint, si lo hiciera la somalia mint con los elefantes aún tiene un pase, pero estos... Como la otra que hicieron sacando en el 2007 cuatro monedas de la serie lunar 1 de golpe para terminarla, y empezar a la vez la de oro y la de plata, también curioso (en principio, de estas si que no hacen reacuñaciones, porque se considera que la serie 1 está cerrada).

Os dejo el link del blog de la Perth Mint: http://www.perthmintbullion.com/Blog/Blog.aspx
Es interesante, hablan de todo un poco; de las tiradas de sus monedas, economía, etc.
Ahora en la cabecera del blog enlazan a un video de la BBC, en el que sale un joven haciendo el quimicefa para sacar el oro que lleva la chatarra electronica, jeje.


----------



## duval81 (23 Jul 2012)

necho dijo:


> *Kookaburras de los 90's con cápsulas redondas. Son originales (las cápsulas)?*
> 
> Sin bien se especula mucho acerca de cuando la Perth Mint empezó a encapsular las Kookas en cápsulas redondas, unos dicen que a partir del año 92, otros que del 99... Lo cierto es que la Perth Mint tiene un límite de tirada de 300.000 monedas por cada año hasta el año 2010 (a partir de ahí lo subieron a 500.000). Entonces de los años anteriores que no hayan alcanzado dicho límite, se reservan el derecho de acuñar monedas según la demanda hasta que lo alcancen. Esto explica el porque hay Kookas de los 90's que lucen como recién salidas _"del horno"_ y encapsuladas en cápsulas redondas. Y también explica el porque se están consiguiendo Kookas de distintos años a precios bastante interesantes y con cierta armonía.
> 
> ...



Vale, esto explica por qué he conseguido las de los 90 a precios (creo) muy buenos y en cápsula redonda...


----------



## fff (23 Jul 2012)

Interesante noticia necho, pero un tanto extraña. Imagino que la mint de Perth puede ponerse a hacer kookas de los años 90, pero intuyo que la demanda debera ser bastante fuerte... quizas en los años de aniversario? Por otra parte, la colección que salio en el 2010, están todas fechadas en el 2010.
Si, supongamos que hay demanda del kooka del 92, no estoy seguro que lo acuñaran como el kooka del 92, sino igual que el kooka del 92, pero con el año actual. Sino, que sentido tendria acuñar un año que no es el que es actualmente. Aunque esto es solo suposición mia.
Hay datos de que haya reacuñado ultimemente? Una cosa es que se reserva el derecho y otra hacerlo  ... claramente un kooka del 90 que saliera ahora del horno no valdria menos de 40-50 y quizás más dependiendo de la tirada.
Otra vez suposición mia.

Que como nos afecta a los coleccionistas? Bueno, ni creo que las baje mucho de precio ni que las catapulte hacia arriba, con tener las mias voy contento


----------



## Eldenegro (23 Jul 2012)

Joer, pues yo si que tengo la koka del 90 y me vino en capsula cuadrada (bueno, y unas cuantas mas de las "antiguas") pero esa capsula les deja entrar aire, asi que las he cambiado a capsula redonda y asi las tengo en una bandeja (con la cuadrada no caben y tendria que comprar una bandeja con huecos mas grandes)

Menuda gracia con las tiradas...


----------



## Tiogelito (23 Jul 2012)

¡Muy interesante!

Si hubiese demanda, supongo que nadie garantiza que se vuelva a subir el límite a 700.000. Y entiendo entonces que ésto termina con el coleccionismo "especulativo". La pregunta entonces es ¿merece entonces la pena pagar el premium por las kokas?
ienso:


----------



## fff (23 Jul 2012)

Las quieres? Entonces si, valen eso.

Yo sin duda me haria con una coleccion de kookas antes que un tubo de ASEs. Siempre valdrán más. Y te costarán más. 

Hay muchas monedas, cada una tiene su mercado. :


----------



## Tiogelito (23 Jul 2012)

fff dijo:


> Las quieres? Entonces si, valen eso.
> 
> Yo sin duda me haria con una coleccion de kookas antes que un tubo de ASEs. Siempre valdrán más. Y te costarán más.
> 
> Hay muchas monedas, cada una tiene su mercado. :



De acuerdo con tu razonamiento, pero lo que digo es que hay un overspor más bajo que otra monedas cuya tirada limitada está restringida a ese año.


----------



## fff (23 Jul 2012)

Las kookas, los canguros, los pandas... este tipo de moneda es top-class ...


----------



## necho (23 Jul 2012)

Por lo que veo son normales estás _rarezas_ de la Perth Mint. Hace poco hicieron otra movida similar con la Lunar II 2012 "año del dragón" y su privy mark. Le tocaron la moral no sólo a los coleccionistas (en los foros metaleros/numismáticos alemanes estaban bastante descontentos) sino a muchos distribuidores y pequeños vendedores que vieron como de la noche a la mañana la edición estándar paso de venderse sobre 62 EUR a estar por debajo de los 50 EUR y la edición privy que se supone ha ser más cara y exclusiva, se consigue sobre los 30 EUR o menos.

Con respecto a loa Kooka de 1990, de esas no creo que hayan recientes acuñamientos pues el límite de las 300.000 lo alcanzaron a la primera. Por algo esas no se están ofertando en el hilo de compra-venta y menos a precios similares a la de los otros años


----------



## duval81 (23 Jul 2012)

Pues a mí me parece una jugada de mal gusto la verdad, porque exceptuando la del 90 que vendieron las 300k, el resto no han llegado a dicha cifra (excepto años recientes)

Según mis "archivos", por ejemplo del 2002 tiraron sólo 81.160, esto haría que dicha moneda en la actualidad previsiblemente fuera más cara, pero si hacen otras 219.000...

Es como si se ponen a hacer koalas 2007 y 2008. Menuda jodienda para los que pagamos 80 euros o más por dichas monedas.


Edito: otra cosa es la edición especial de kookas que dice fff que todas llevaban fecha de 2010. En tal caso no hay trampa ni cartón.


----------



## fff (23 Jul 2012)

A lo mejor es qeu tratan de poner trabas a los especuladores. Una cosas seria reservarse el derecho y otra ejercitarlo. A mi me pareceria bien en el caso del Gorila de Rwanda... 
Vamos a ver, yo veo "lícito" pedir incluso hasta 100 euros por una moneda determinada de corta tirada, pero más de 150 por una moneda de hace 4 años me parece un robo descarado. Ante la virtud de pedir la virtud de no comprar.


Actualmente en su web, solo esta disponible el 2012. Si alguien viera otro año, seria curioso señalarlo en este hilo por ejemplo...


----------



## Jalapa (23 Jul 2012)

Perdonad que insista tambien en este hilo (si, si, ya se que hay un hilo para la compra-venta, pero esto es un cambio  )

¿Hay por ahi alguien que me cambie una kookaburra del 95 de 10 oz por una del 96 de 10 oz?

La quiero para completar la serie del 96 

La susodicha a cambiar es la de la foto

Por otro lado, cambiaria la serie completa de kookaburra del 93 en su estuche y tal (1 kg, 10 oz, 2 oz y 1 oz) por onzas sueltas


----------



## Kid (25 Jul 2012)

Koookaburra del 2013, tirada de 1.000.000.

¿Cual es vuestra opinión?
¿Cómo afecta a los que ya la tiene completa?
¿Y a los que aún les queda por conseguir algunas?
Salut.


----------



## fff (25 Jul 2012)

A estas alturas me da lo mismo. Quizás mejor, será más facil conseguirla más barata... 

... de todas maneras el dia que peque el salto la plata veremos a ver que pasa :


... los kookas antiguos no van a bajar de precio


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Jul 2012)

Bueno... a este ritmo acabaran igualandose a las maple, eagles, libertad y philarmonicas, tienes plata... ::

La pillare seguro porque es de las colecciones que mas me gustan, pero pierde parte de su gracia


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Jul 2012)

No me cuadra con la escasez de plata que existe...
ienso:

El año pasado las noticias eran que Portugal había bajado la ley de sus monedas y Alemania dejó de emitirlas en plata.


----------



## fff (25 Jul 2012)

A todos los metaleros... os recomiendo que os hagais esta colección. Es muy interesante, y los precios todavia están asequibles...y lo agradecereis a largo plazo ienso:


----------



## Kid (25 Jul 2012)

fff dijo:


> A todos los metaleros... os recomiendo que os hagais esta colección. Es muy interesante, y los precios todavia están asequibles...y lo agradecereis a largo plazo ienso:



Gracias, estoy en ello con un co-forero.
Salut.


----------



## warezz (26 Ago 2012)

Nuevo diseño de la moneda del 2013.
Gracias a takipa por enviarme el link..


----------



## warezz (26 Ago 2012)

Ampliamos la de 1oz para que se vea bien.. 
No sé, la veo muy cursí..


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Ago 2012)

Pues a mi me gusta, vale la pena tener toda la colección.


----------



## Eldenegro (27 Ago 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pues a mi me gusta, vale la pena tener toda la colección.



La tengo y te aseguro que es una pasada!


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Ago 2012)

La verdad es que a primera vista parece bastante _naif_ en comparación con las anteriores.


----------



## tel (27 Ago 2012)

Una cosilla sobre esta colección, no me ha parecido que nadie lo comentara pero que creo que es importante. 
Tiene una tirada de 300.000, sí, hablando de las de 1oz, y a excepción del primer año, 1990 y las ultimas (a partir del 2008) no se ha llegado a este límite.

Con esto se puede pensar que es bueno, que así hay menos y que el premium puede subir más, pero resulta, que la Perth Mint se reserva el derecho, de poder llegar a los 300.000 de tirada en los años que no ha llegado aún. Supongo que es por esto por lo que los años antiguos no terminan de subir mucho, a excepción de 1990. 

Por ejemplo, del año 98 solo hay 92.902, en un momento dado podrian aparecer en el mercado más de 200.000 Kookas del 98.

Se que de algún año ya han hecho el "remint", de 1992, 2004, 2007 y 2009. (no se si alguno más)

La tirada de todos los años se puede ver aquí y como se ve podrían aparecer más de 2 millones de moneditas nuevas de años antiguos.
¿se puede saber de alguna forma si es antigua o reminted? ¿tal vez por la capsula? ¿lo hacen en otras series? (en LunarII creo que si, lo mismo, si no han llegado al límite establecido, pero no estoy seguro)


----------



## Julian Jimenez (27 Ago 2012)

Buenas señores, soy nuevo en este mundillo y bueno por lo que veo las kookaburras son una colección muy muy interesante aunque puedo decir que me han ofrecido dicha colección a un precio muy interesante, no dispongo de dicho capital jaja, asique os queria preguntar si sabiais de alguna colección que lleve poco tiempo en el mercado o este apunto de salir para comenzarla con mucha paciencia y dedicación.
Por ultimo querria dar las gracias por estos post que me estan alludando mucho a aprender un poquito sobre este mundillo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Ago 2012)

tel dijo:


> Una cosilla sobre esta colección, no me ha parecido que nadie lo comentara pero que creo que es importante.
> Tiene una tirada de 300.000, sí, hablando de las de 1oz, y a excepción del primer año, 1990 y las ultimas (a partir del 2008) no se ha llegado a este límite.
> 
> Con esto se puede pensar que es bueno, que así hay menos y que el premium puede subir más, pero resulta, que la Perth Mint se reserva el derecho, de poder llegar a los 300.000 de tirada en los años que no ha llegado aún. Supongo que es por esto por lo que los años antiguos no terminan de subir mucho, a excepción de 1990.
> ...



Buena pregunta.


----------



## Cordoba (27 Ago 2012)

Julian Jimenez dijo:


> Buenas señores, soy nuevo en este mundillo y bueno por lo que veo las kookaburras son una colección muy muy interesante aunque puedo decir que me han ofrecido dicha colección a un precio muy interesante,
> 
> Yo estoy interesado en hacerme con una completa, no se si alguien quiere deshacerse de la suya, a buen precio .


----------



## warezz (28 Ago 2012)

Dudo que te la venda nadie sin que pagues un buen premium. El set completo a dia de hoy de 1200€ para arriba.


----------



## Cordoba (28 Ago 2012)

Buen precio no significa sin premium, igual tenía que decir un precio razonable, en cualquier caso estoy interesado,


----------



## duval81 (28 Ago 2012)

Julian Jimenez dijo:


> Buenas señores, soy nuevo en este mundillo y bueno por lo que veo las kookaburras son una colección muy muy interesante aunque puedo decir que me han ofrecido dicha colección a un precio muy interesante, no dispongo de dicho capital jaja, asique os queria preguntar si sabiais de alguna colección que lleve poco tiempo en el mercado o este apunto de salir para comenzarla con mucha paciencia y dedicación.
> Por ultimo querria dar las gracias por estos post que me estan alludando mucho a aprender un poquito sobre este mundillo.
> 
> Muchas gracias



De las australianas, los koalas llevan poco (aunque 2007 y 2008 ya tienen precios muy elevados) y la lunar II.

Los kiwis neozelandeses tampoco llevan demasiado, aunque son carísimos.

Luego la wildlife canadiense que aún la consigues barata, aunque creo que sólo quedan un par de monedas por salir. 

Ruanda (el gorila carísimo) y elefantes somalíes (las antiguas bastante caras).


----------



## duval81 (28 Ago 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Julian Jimenez dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenas señores, soy nuevo en este mundillo y bueno por lo que veo las kookaburras son una colección muy muy interesante aunque puedo decir que me han ofrecido dicha colección a un precio muy interesante,
> ...


----------



## warezz (28 Ago 2012)

Ojo, leyendo en la pagina del gobierno australiano en lo referente a monedas, esta año y próximo también habrá monedas de 2oz.. :Aplauso:

Currency (Perth Mint) Determination 2011 (No. 2)



> *The design for the 2013 Silver Kookaburra (1kg, 10oz, 2oz and 1oz) bullion coins features a representation of two kookaburras perched on a tree branch, superimposed on flowers, and includes the in******ions ‘AUSTRALIAN KOOKABURRA’, ‘2013’ along with the weight of the coin and ‘999 SILVER’.*


----------



## windslegend (29 Ago 2012)

Alguien podría hacer un listado con webs que envien pedidos a españa, de fiar y no muy caras????
Me gustaría iniciar alguna colección pero no se donde empezar a buscarlas que no sea ebay.


----------



## Kid (29 Ago 2012)

Kookaburra 2013 1oz Silber | Gold-Dreams Edelmetalle

Para ser una primicia, no parece muy cara. Menos de 30€ (aun falta el 7% del IVA) al precio de hoy, es casi lo que vale una filarmónica y una cápsula buena.
Supongo que no envían a España.
Salut


----------



## 1oz (27 Sep 2012)

Me ha interesado mucho este tema de las kookaburras.

Por lo que he leído han salido en 1990 por lo que hay 23 oz distintas.

Me han ofrecido un par de ellas y mis preguntas son 

¿que años estan mas cotizados? 

¿a partir de que precio empieza a ser interesante su adquisición?


----------



## fff (27 Sep 2012)

hola 1oz,
cuales son tus intenciones?

Te apetece tener alguna? quieres hacer toda la colección? quieres especular? por qué kookas y no canguros? Que sabes de la plata? que idea llevas?

Tus respuestas te llevarán a la solución...

Pero una respuesta que te anime: cómpratelas. Porque supongo que tienes pocas monedas de plata.

De momento son asequibles...

Para los nuevos... ir picoteando monedas en mercadillos es divertido e interesante. Y si ... gastas/inviertes/refugias unos cuantos euros... y si te equivocas... no pasa nada!  se aprende de todo


----------



## elbruce (27 Sep 2012)

hola 1oz, y resto de foreros.

facilito un enlace muy interesante, en el podrás ver las tiradas de todas las oz australianas, viene reflejada la tirada por año, en un principio cuanto mas escasa, mayor precio, ( aunque no siempre es asi ).

Bullion Mintages | The Perth Mint


----------



## 1oz (27 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> hola 1oz,
> cuales son tus intenciones?
> 
> Te apetece tener alguna? quieres hacer toda la colección? quieres especular? por qué kookas y no canguros? Que sabes de la plata? que idea llevas?
> ...



Gracias por tu rápida respuesta amigo fff pero mis preguntas son claras y concisas y los motivos de que hablas no creo que sean motivo de un post en un foro.

Si me preguntas si conozco el mundillo de la plata te dire que pocos creo que sepan del tema (la mitad de la gente te dirá que la plata tiene que bajar, la otra mitad que es un valor en alza ¿quien tiene razon o sabe mas?). Que si tengo otras oz te dire que si, que algún canguro, algún panda, alguna filarmonica, un dram varios maple leaf y unos 25 eagles (por cierto tengo puesto un anuncio para cambiar eagles en el hilo correspondiente). 

De eagles que tal vez es lo que mas sé, te diré que si te dan a escoger coge el de 1996 es el mas valioso y mira que todos los eagles son iguales.

¿Que si entiendo de monedas? Pues, colecciono euros y centenario de la peseta española (los famosos duros de plata y sus fracciones).

Despues de toda esta explicación el asunto es el siguiente: Me han ofrecido dos onzas de kookas (de las que no tengo ninguna) a un precio muy interesante (próximo al precio de las monedas sin premium) por lo que creo que las voy a comprar. Como me van a a dar a escoger entre varios años mi pregunta es sencilla *¿Hay algún año mas valioso o complicado de conseguir?*


----------



## chak4l (27 Sep 2012)

La del 90 es la mas escasa y mas dificil de conseguir, su precio ahora mismo puede rondar a partir de los 90€


----------



## 1oz (27 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias elbruce.

Muchas gracias miaavg.

Claro y conciso.


----------



## 1oz (27 Sep 2012)

Gracias tambien chak41.

Entonces la de 1990 puede rondar los 90 € y el resto según miaavg el precio razonable está entre 38 y 42 €.

Ya se que comprar las debo de comprar y que si me dan el 90 ademas le abrazo. XD

Gracias a todos


----------



## fff (27 Sep 2012)

1oz dijo:


> Despues de toda esta explicación el asunto es el siguiente: Me han ofrecido dos onzas de kookas (de las que no tengo ninguna) a un precio muy interesante (próximo al precio de las monedas sin premium) por lo que creo que las voy a comprar. Como me van a a dar a escoger entre varios años mi pregunta es sencilla *¿Hay algún año mas valioso o complicado de conseguir?*



Pues mira, tu explicacion me demuestra que tienes interes, y no eres uno de tantos que pregunta a boleo.
Te dire que el 90 es el mas caro con diferencia, y el 96 y creo que el 2001 se van -o pueden ir- unos 5 euros mas de la media. Cualquier precio inferior a 45 es interesante.
De todas maneras te diria que si puedes te pilles muchas más, pues falta poco para que se empiecen a encarecer y algunas escasear. Yo dejaria las de los ultimos años para el final... 
Son preciosas, no te arrepentiras :

PD: No todos saben que son 500 Dram ienso:


----------



## Junior666 (27 Sep 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> La del 90 es la mas escasa y mas dificil de conseguir, su precio ahora mismo puede rondar a partir de los 90€



No sabía que valía tanto la del 90 ahora mismo. Alguien sabe cuanto puede valer la del 91 y 92 por curiosidad?


----------



## Kid (27 Sep 2012)

1oz dijo:


> Me ha interesado mucho este tema de las kookaburras.
> 
> Por lo que he leído han salido en 1990 por lo que hay 23 oz distintas.
> 
> ...



Yo compré, hace algunas semanas, la colección completa a un forero muy valorado y no me arrepiento de ello. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que apuntan los foreros que han intervenido sobre los precios. De hecho se ajusta a lo que yo pagué. También compruebo que dicho forero, *necho *para más señas, aún sigue ofreciendolas en el foro.
Salut.


----------



## shark91 (28 Sep 2012)

¿Que pensáis de las monedas de plata que pesan1kg? ¿Es una buena inversión?


----------



## fff (28 Sep 2012)

shark91 dijo:


> ¿Que pensáis de las monedas de plata que pesan1kg? ¿Es una buena inversión?



Si hubieras leido las conversaciones que hubo hace tiempo sabrias la respuesta. Una moneda de kilo tiene poca salida a menos que despues hagas una oferta interesante. Pregunta a cuanto se vende y a cuanto se compra...


----------



## 1oz (28 Sep 2012)

Voy a ser sincero y me supo mal la contestación de fff, pero de sabios es rectificar y me alegro que entienda que mi pregunta no era fruto del capricho.

Respecto a la pregunta de shark91 sobre las monedas de plata que pesan 1kg. ¿Es una buena inversión? La contestación en mi modesta opinión es demasiado complicada. Ni un experto te podría contestar. Ten en cuenta que ahí ya no juegas con el pequeño valor "numismatico" que tiene la oz de plata. Estas entrando de lleno en el mercado de los metales preciosos y tal vez lo vea muy arriesgado, puede que ganes mucho o que pierdas mucho si como dicen los mas pesimistas la plata se pone a menos de 50 cts/gr.
Ya te digo es mi modestisima opinión porque ¿que premium, valor numismatco o como quieras llamarlo tiene una "moneda de 1 Kg"? ¿quien las colecciona?


----------



## fff (28 Sep 2012)

Tu explicación fue excelente y sincera. Me encanta ofrecer mi conocimiento a gente que quiera aprovecharlo y le interese de verdad. Sin embargo hay gente que pregunta por preguntar y no sabe ni quiere leer...

con respecto a las monedas de diferentes tamaños... una moneda de kilo es un lingote. En mi opinion es mejor que un lingote de plata, ya que no paga tanto iva y además es más fiable (no conozco monedas de kg falsificadas). Ahora bien, el mercado que tiene es realmente pequeño, por lo que no vas a tener tanta demanda.
Sin embargo si encuentras monedas de 5 o 10 onzas a buen precio, ya las veo muchisimo mas interesantes, a pesar que la moneda de onza sea, por excelencia, la más manejable y demandada.


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Sep 2012)

1oz dijo:


> ... ¿que premium, valor numismatco o como quieras llamarlo tiene una "moneda de 1 Kg"? ¿quien las colecciona?



Como fff ha dicho, las monedas de un kilo son considerados lingotes y, en concordancia con tu apreciación, ya es un paso más formal en la inversión en metales. El valor numismático que tienen esas monedas se verá con el tiempo. Por ahora sus precios son bastante aceptables en comparación al acompra individual de 32,15 onzas (excepto para monedas emitidas para coleccionismo, como el Calendario Azteca).

Quienes las coleccionan no son sólo las más pudientes sino también aquellos que invierten en plata de manera más "fuerte" o quienes buscan un mejor precio por cada onza o, de manera más simplista: quienes quieren y pueden.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> ...a pesar que la moneda de onza sea, por excelencia, la más manejable y demandada.



En Alemania y EEUU ha crecido también la demanda por las monedas fraccionales como las de 1/4 Oz ó 1/2 Oz, especialmente entre quienes quieren tener algo de plata fraccionada para efectos de cambio ante un eventual colapso del dinero FIAT, pero eso no excluye a los coleccionistas.

Tenemos algunos clientes que las compran para regalárselas a ninos (hijos, sobrinos, ahijados...) como una forma de comenzar a introducirlos en el mundo metalero.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Visrul (4 Oct 2012)

¿No crees sin embargo que el problema de esas monedas fraccionadas es que tienen un valor muy por encima del equivalente en una onza de plata (entiendo que es debido a tiradas menores y/o a la poca demanda) y por lo tanto es mejor la onza??



Goldmaus dijo:


> En Alemania y EEUU ha crecido también la demanda por las monedas fraccionales como las de 1/4 Oz ó 1/2 Oz, especialmente entre quienes quieren tener algo de plata fraccionada para efectos de cambio ante un eventual colapso del dinero FIAT, pero eso no excluye a los coleccionistas.
> 
> Tenemos algunos clientes que las compran para regalárselas a ninos (hijos, sobrinos, ahijados...) como una forma de comenzar a introducirlos en el mundo metalero.
> 
> Cordialmente,


----------



## fff (4 Oct 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿No crees sin embargo que el problema de esas monedas fraccionadas es que tienen un valor muy por encima del equivalente en una onza de plata (entiendo que es debido a tiradas menores y/o a la poca demanda) y por lo tanto es mejor la onza??



Hacer una moneda ya cuesta dinero


----------



## Goldmaus (5 Oct 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> ¿No crees sin embargo que el problema de esas monedas fraccionadas es que tienen un valor muy por encima del equivalente en una onza de plata (entiendo que es debido a tiradas menores y/o a la poca demanda) y por lo tanto es mejor la onza??



Es claro que las fracciones más pequenas son las más caras en proporción a la medida base (una onza) porque sus costes de producción proporcionales son más altos, pero también son una opción para los inversionistas y coleccionistas que gustan de ellos.

La onza es la medida base pero el precio por onza suele ser mejor en monedas de 2, 5, 10 ó 20 onzas o de un kilo o mayores (sin contar las monedas que se consideran "premium"), por ello no podría asegurar que la onza es la mejor opción, porque eso depende del plan de inversión o ahorro de cada uno.

Cordialmente,


----------



## necho (4 Nov 2012)

*¿Por qué vienen Kookaburras de los 90's en cápsulas redondas?*

*¿Por qué vienen Kookaburras de los 90's en cápsulas redondas?*

Vuelvo a tocar este tema en el hilo ya que son muchos los conforeros que me han hecho y me seguirán haciendo la misma pregunta.

Para no llover sobre mojado, os dejo un enlace interesante en donde se explica esto de manera más detallada.

"Perth Mint reminting early (1992) Kookaburra Coins"


----------



## amar35 (4 Nov 2012)

Gracias por la aclaración,hay mucho que aprender.


----------



## arckan69 (4 Nov 2012)

alguna idea de qué puede valer esa kookaburra del 90' ?

y un panda de los 90'? 

Supongo que no habrá ninguna lista de referencia ni nada así. La kookaburra he visto que ronda los 80€ aproximadamente, quizás algo más. El panda de los 90' vi la tirada que tiene bastante reducida con lo que supongo que valdrá algo menos de 80 pero ahí si que no tengo ni idea.


----------



## fff (4 Nov 2012)

La Kooka del 90 vale lo que vale, mientras no haya más reediciones, eso es lo que es... Y tened en cuenta que el resto seguirán subiendo... sobretodo las que hayan llegado al límite de edición. Yo aprovecharia para mirar los canguros... algunos empiezan a ponerse malos...


----------



## Cordoba (4 Nov 2012)

Para enterarme la del 90 todas,tienen cápsula cuadrada?o unas si y otras no?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Nov 2012)

He visto en varios sitios unos lotes con 20 kokaburras de los primeros 20 años. Pero dicen que vienen con un "privy mark", eso es bueno o malo? A mi me parece malo porque no son las "standard" y sera difícil continuar la coleccion, pero nunca se sabe, opiniones?


----------



## necho (4 Nov 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Para enterarme la del 90 todas,tienen cápsula cuadrada?o unas si y otras no?



Las del año 1990 en concreto van todas originalmente en cápsula cuadrada. Ya las demás monedas de la década de los 90's unas irán en cápsulas cuadradas y otras en redondas. Toda irá en función de si son de la 1° o la 2° _"horneada"_ por así decirlo.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> He visto en varios sitios unos lotes con 20 kokaburras de los primeros 20 años. Pero dicen que vienen con un "privy mark", eso es bueno o malo? A mi me parece malo porque no son las "standard" y sera difícil continuar la coleccion, pero nunca se sabe, opiniones?



Supongo que te refieres a la edición conmemorativa con el privy mark "P20".

Al precio que se pueden conseguir actualmente las Kookas "normales" no veo muy lógico comprar las "P20". Pero bueno, todo es cuestión de gustos y opiniones.

Pero tal y comenta otro conforero más arriba, una vez que todos los años completen las 300.000 unidades, ya se acaba el chollo de las Kookas a precios interesantes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Nov 2012)

necho dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la edición conmemorativa con el privy mark "P20".
> 
> Al precio que se pueden conseguir actualmente las Kookas "normales" no veo muy lógico comprar las "P20". Pero bueno, todo es cuestión de gustos y opiniones.



Precisamente ahora estaba leyendo tu oferta "halloween" y me ha parecido una buena alternativa. Como decia prefiero monedas "estandard" sin P20 y de los respectivos años. Ahora tengo que salir, pero mas tarde te envio un privado.


----------



## arckan69 (4 Nov 2012)

al final ha caído la kookaburra 1990 por 60€ gastos de envío incluídos. Ahora falta que todo vaya bien y la tenga entre mis manos


----------



## Kid (4 Nov 2012)

No dudo de lo que dices, pero ese no es el precio de esa moneda.
90€ sería mas real. Parece que has tenido mucha suerte.
Salut.



arckan69 dijo:


> al final ha caído la kookaburra 1990 por 60€ gastos de envío incluídos. Ahora falta que todo vaya bien y la tenga entre mis manos


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Nov 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> al final ha caído la kookaburra 1990 por 60€ gastos de envío incluídos. Ahora falta que todo vaya bien y la tenga entre mis manos



¿No habras sido tu el de ebay a las 18:35 por 59.37? 
estaba siguiendo la subasta, incluso he pujado al principio, pero como soy novato la he dejado pasar.


----------



## arckan69 (4 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ¿No habras sido tu el de ebay a las 18:35 por 59.37?
> estaba siguiendo la subasta, incluso he pujado al principio, pero como soy novato la he dejado pasar.




no me parece que no, la hora puede ser pero 59.37 no me cuadra. Era de alemania. Cuando la tenga en mis manos estaré tranquilo.


----------



## monigar89 (5 Nov 2012)

Que tal una kookaburra de 2013 por 33 euros? Aceptan paypal


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Nov 2012)

Creo que con la nueva kookaburra del 2013 llegamos a las 24 kookaburras, verdad?

Me ha parecido entender que las capsulas de las kookaburras tienen un diámetro de 48mm, y he visto varias bandejas Lindner para 20 monedas (4x5 de 48mm), creo que incluso alguna de 24 monedas, pero de cara a los próximos años...

... Como o donde exponeis la coleccion de Kookas? Existen bandejas de 30 monedas (5x6 de 48mm)? seria una buena solución para los próximos años.


----------



## fff (6 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Creo que con la nueva kookaburra del 2013 llegamos a las 24 kookaburras, verdad?
> 
> Me ha parecido entender que las capsulas de las kookaburras tienen un diámetro de 48mm, y he visto varias bandejas Lindner para 20 monedas (4x5 de 48mm), creo que incluso alguna de 24 monedas, pero de cara a los próximos años...
> 
> ... Como o donde exponeis la coleccion de Kookas? Existen bandejas de 30 monedas (5x6 de 48mm)? seria una buena solución para los próximos años.



* 48 mm? No... mucho menos... caben en capsulas de 40/41...

* 2 bandejas


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Creo que con la nueva kookaburra del 2013 llegamos a las 24 kookaburras, verdad?
> 
> Me ha parecido entender que las capsulas de las kookaburras tienen un diámetro de 48mm, y he visto varias bandejas Lindner para 20 monedas (4x5 de 48mm), creo que incluso alguna de 24 monedas, pero de cara a los próximos años...
> 
> ... Como o donde exponeis la coleccion de Kookas? Existen bandejas de 30 monedas (5x6 de 48mm)? seria una buena solución para los próximos años.



la coleccion completa incluyendo la de 2013 son 24 monedas. En los maletines estandar de monedas, te caben las 24 en una bandeja si usas capsulas redondas. La capsula que se utliza creo que es la de 41 mm pero cuando llegue a casa te lo puedo mirar seguro. Yo saque las mias de las capsulas cuadradas (dejan pasa un poco de aire) y las tengo en redondas linder y todas juntas en una bandeja. Es impresionante.

Linder tambien tiene bandejas especiales con los huecos redondos y demas, y tambien hay anillos de espuma para tener las monedas centradas y quedan muy bien, sobre todo con moneda mas pqueña


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Nov 2012)

fff dijo:


> * 48 mm? No... mucho menos... caben en capsulas de 40/41...
> 
> * 2 bandejas



No me he explicado bien, quiero decir que las monedas son de 40mm, pero tenia entendido que la capsula, exteriormente, miden 48mm. Por lo que imaginaba que si moneda+capsula mide 48mm, necesita bandejas de monedas de 48mm. O las bandejas asumen que las monedas van siempre encapsuladas?

Lo de dos bandejas (20+4) es lo que me daba un poco de rabia, por tener una muy vacía.



Eldenegro dijo:


> la coleccion completa incluyendo la de 2013 son 24 monedas. En los maletines estandar de monedas, te caben las 24 en una bandeja si usas capsulas redondas. La capsula que se utliza creo que es la de 41 mm pero cuando llegue a casa te lo puedo mirar seguro. Yo saque las mias de las capsulas cuadradas (dejan pasa un poco de aire) y las tengo en redondas linder y todas juntas en una bandeja. Es impresionante.



caben 24? Igual me estoy liando con las medidas de la capsula, porque claro, al buscar bandejas con huecos de 48mm solo he encontrado de 20 monedas:

Presentation Case VOLTERRA TRIO, each with 20 square divisions for co

Pues si pudieras medirme el diámetro exterior de las capsulas linder te lo agradeceria, cuando puedas. Y si, ver esa bandeja con 24 monedotes de kookaburras debe ser impresionante... :baba:



Eldenegro dijo:


> Linder tambien tiene bandejas especiales con los huecos redondos y demas, y tambien hay anillos de espuma para tener las monedas centradas y quedan muy bien, sobre todo con moneda mas pqueña



Si, he visto que hay unas capsulas cuadradas (Quadrums) con espumas adaptadas, es otra opción a tener en cuenta, pero si puedo elegir me gustan mas las capsulas redondas

Gracias.

[Cuando empecé con el bullion bullion me dijeron que me engancharía, y no me lo acabé de creer, que luego caería en las de colección, y tampoco me lo creí, y luego con las históricas, pero eso si que no me lo creo... ]


----------



## necho (6 Nov 2012)

Las Kookas miden 40,6 mm por lo que la cápsula idónea es la de 41 mm.

Para las Kookas se suelen utilizar bandejas con agujeros de 48 mm ya que las cápsulas de 41 mm (interior) tienen un exterior de 47 mm.

Para los que quieren una alternativa a las típicas bandejas de 20 agujeros (Lindner o Leutchttern), hay una empresa alemana (la han comentado mesajes más arriba) que hace cajas para monedas de colección más personalizadas y con bonitos acabados. Aunque eso sí, mucho más caras que las Lindner. Por ejemplo ofrecen una caja para 40x Kookaburras (2 bandejas interiores de 20x c/u).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Nov 2012)

necho dijo:


> Las Kookas miden 40,6 mm por lo que la cápsula idónea es la de 41 mm.
> 
> Para las Kookas se suelen utilizar bandejas con agujeros de 48 mm ya que las cápsulas de 41 mm (interior) tienen un exterior de 47 mm.
> 
> Para los que quieren una alternativa a las típicas bandejas de 20 agujeros (Lindner o Leutchttern), hay una empresa alemana (la han comentado mesajes más arriba) que hace cajas para monedas de colección más personalizadas y con bonitos acabados. Aunque eso sí, mucho más caras que las Lindner. Por ejemplo ofrecen una caja para 40x Kookaburras (2 bandejas interiores de 20x c/u).



Gracias, me he repasado todas las paginas del hilo y no he encontrado la empresa esta, y recuerdo haberlo visto este fin de semana que me lei el hilo de un tiron, luego vuelvo a probar suerte.


----------



## necho (6 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias, me he repasado todas las paginas del hilo y no he encontrado la empresa esta, y recuerdo haberlo visto este fin de semana que me lei el hilo de un tiron, luego vuelvo a probar suerte.



Te acabo de mandar un mensaje con la info.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)

Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere) 

olestalkyn vende monedas falsas

¿Sería Usted tan amable de aportar alguna prueba al respecto? Como no le va a ser posible, ruego proceda al borrado del mismo. Ya sabe, daños al honor y esas cosas en desuso. A algunos les gusta que hablen de ellos, ya sea bien o mal. En mi caso, NO ES ASÍ. 

Gracias por su segura rectificación que agradecería fuese a la mayor brevedad posible.

PS ¿Alguien con quien haya tenido tratos tiene alguna queja? Me remito a http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-59.html
y páginas anteriores y/o posteriores del mismo


----------



## 1oz (8 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No me he explicado bien, quiero decir que las monedas son de 40mm, pero tenia entendido que la capsula, exteriormente, miden 48mm. Por lo que imaginaba que si moneda+capsula mide 48mm, necesita bandejas de monedas de 48mm. O las bandejas asumen que las monedas van siempre encapsuladas?
> 
> Lo de dos bandejas (20+4) es lo que me daba un poco de rabia, por tener una muy vacía.



Hola Estudiante Tesorero.

Te cuento mis peripecias, similares a las tuyas.

Yo tengo bastantes LIBERTY EAGLE que miden 40,6 mm y por tanto también usan cápsulas de 41 mm y que creo que exteriormente miden 47 mm (no te lo puedo decir exactamente porque se me ha fastidiado mi calibre, no es cachondeo).

Te voy a hablar de la marca LEUCHTTURM que es la que mas conozco por lo que te pongo un enlace del catalogo 2013.

http://www.luzdefaro.es/catalogo/LuzDeFaro2013monedas.pdf

Inicialmente al igual que tu te planteas, compre las bandejas MB de 20 huecos que valen 19,95 € (pueden ser redondos para las onzas o monedas solas o cuadrados para ponerlas con la cápsula). concretamente compré con huecos cuadrados de 48 mm. para meterlas encapsuladas (mira la pag. 52 del catalogo) pero como tu bien dices solo caben 20 y y ademas creo que son caras (te doy mi consejo de filatélico aficionado: todo lo que te gastes en material es dinero tirado, en el sentido de que nadie te va a pagar las capsulas, ni las bandejas, si algún día decides venderlas. Eso te lo aseguro.Te dirán 24 kookas por xx € cada una y fin. Otra cosa es que tu quieras tenerlas bien conservadas y guardadas para tu disfrute personal, pero cuanto menos gastes en material mejor. Gástatelo en kookas, canguros de Australia o elefantes de Somalia).

Un día ojeando el catalogo vi las bandejas TAB en azul o rojo por 9,95 €, dos unidades y con plástico protector, sin plástico salen 7.95 € (mira la pagina 63) y como no eran caras (sale la bandeja sin descuentos a 5 €) compré la de 24 compartimentos que según el catalogo tienen 47 mm y quedaban perfectas. Y desde entonces no me planteo comprar otras. Supongo, y seguro que lo hay, en un futuro se podrán buscar maletines o cajas para guardar las bandejas etc

He escaneado mi bandeja y me ha quedado un poco mal pero creo que te puede servir para hacerte la idea.




Un saludo y si tienes alguna duda y está en mi mano ...


----------



## Cordoba (8 Nov 2012)

No coincido con que la inversión en material es dinero tirado, creo que estas cosas tienes que tenerlas bien colocadas para disfrutarlas, puede ser caro pero interesante, yo alucino con estas cajas, son caras pero......
meinemuenzbox.de - Ihr Online-Shop für Münzzubehör, Münzkassetten, Münzboxen, Münzkapseln für Anlagemünzen, Bullionmünzen, Edelmetalle, wie Kookaburra, Canadian Wildlife, Lunar Serie in Silber und Gol - Meine Münzbox
Necho te las proporciona con ahorro en gastos de envió, yo estoy esperándolas y ya contare si cubre mis expectativas.


----------



## 1oz (8 Nov 2012)

No discuto que las cajas son preciosas y seguro que NECHO no te va a defraudar (yo le he comprado algunas cosillas y es un vendedor ejemplar).

Parce que es para colocar la onza sin encapsular.¿no?

Por cierto, vienen para los LIBERTAD y no para los LIBERTY. Curioso.

A pesar de todo me mantengo en mi opinión cuando vendas, si es que quieres o tienes que vender, no te pagan el material.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Nov 2012)

Me dice necho que el hueco ese para la cápsula, si no la conservación seria mala.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Gracias Administrador por borrar el dichoso "tag"
Perdón conforeros por el off-topic pero era necesario


----------



## Buryni (20 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos, yo también soy una aficionado y me gustaría decir que estoy con Cordoba.

Quizá como inversión pueda no ser muy rentable, pero si lo queremos para disfrute personal y para garantizar un buen cuidado, esas cajas quedan muy bien. De hecho ya he hablado con Necho para en el próximo pedido cogerme la caja blanca de 40 huecos:

Kookaburra Box 1 Oz Silber - Meine Münzbox


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias por las informaciones, realmente útil.



1oz dijo:


> (te doy mi consejo de filatélico aficionado: todo lo que te gastes en material es dinero tirado, en el sentido de que nadie te va a pagar las capsulas, ni las bandejas, si algún día decides venderlas. Eso te lo aseguro.Te dirán 24 kookas por xx € cada una y fin. Otra cosa es que tu quieras tenerlas bien conservadas y guardadas para tu disfrute personal, pero cuanto menos gastes en material mejor. Gástatelo en kookas, canguros de Australia o elefantes de Somalia).



Es una observación inteligente, tomo nota, no de que no deba comprarlas pero si de que no lo haga pensando en "inversión", sino que lo haga como capricho personal.



1oz dijo:


> Un día ojeando el catalogo vi las bandejas TAB en azul o rojo por 9,95 €, dos unidades y con plástico protector, sin plástico salen 7.95 € (mira la pagina 63) y como no eran caras (sale la bandeja sin descuentos a 5 €) compré la de 24 compartimentos que según el catalogo tienen 47 mm y quedaban perfectas. Y desde entonces no me planteo comprar otras. Supongo, y seguro que lo hay, en un futuro se podrán buscar maletines o cajas para guardar las bandejas etc



Estas bandejas están muy bien, es cierto que es una solución muy económica pero al mismo tiempo suficientemente vistosa. Pero no he encontrado donde comprarlas.



Cordoba dijo:


> No coincido con que la inversión en material es dinero tirado, creo que estas cosas tienes que tenerlas bien colocadas para disfrutarlas, puede ser caro pero interesante, yo alucino con estas cajas, son caras pero......



También te doy la razón, tener una colección de monedas es para disfrutarla y en una caja de estas lucen mucho. Pero aunque esas cajas me parecen preciosas, las veo un poco caras para solo 20 monedas.



Buryni dijo:


> Quizá como inversión pueda no ser muy rentable, pero si lo queremos para disfrute personal y para garantizar un buen cuidado, esas cajas quedan muy bien. De hecho ya he hablado con Necho para en el próximo pedido cogerme la caja blanca de 40 huecos:
> 
> Kookaburra Box 1 Oz Silber - Meine Münzbox



Bonita caja, pero el material es madera? porque por la foto me parecia cartón. ::

______________________

Al final he econtrado una solución a medio camino entre las dos opciones tan buenas que me dabais: unas cajas de madera, muy bonitas, que cuestan la mitad que esas a medida y que caben 3 bandejas de 20 monedas: las Volterra Trio (NO las deluxe, las básicas):







La caja de madera es PRECIOSA, y al caber 60 monedas el precio por moneda es muy razonable. La estuve buscando por internet y ebay, bajando unos euros cada vez, finalmente la encontré por solo 30 €, y lo mas curioso es que después de haber restado mirando tiendas inglesas, alemanas y americanas, el mejor precio la tenian en una tienda de Barcelona que está a dos calles de donde trabajo ... 

ESTUCHE madera VOLTERRA TRIO. Con 3 Bandejas.

Me las he comprado de regalo de navidad, pero no se si aguantaré hasta el 6 de enero para poder meter mis monedas en ellas... :baba:


----------



## 1oz (2 Dic 2012)

Hola Tesorero:

Has sacado el jugo a los consejos y tu resumen es el mejor de los consejos. Yo tengo la caja VOLTERRA TRIO de Leucctturm para las monedas de 2 € conmemorativas del 50 aniversario del Tratado de Roma del 2007, 10 aniversario de la EMU del 2009 y 10 aniversario de euro del 2012. La tuya creo que cuesta en el catalogo del 2013: 36,50 €, pero es muy bonita.

No se donde vives (si quieres dímelo por mp) pero en cualquier Numismática tienes muchísimas soluciones para guardar y conservar tu colección pero te digo de antemano que no son baratas. Busca en Internet el catalogo Leuchtturm o Finder. Las bandejas TAB de Leuchtturn es una solución económica, práctica y porque no vistosa. Son 9,95 por 2 bandejas, en terciopelo azul o rojo y 24 compartimentos (el nº de compartimentos es variable, yo uso el de 24). Despues te planteas otras mas elegantes como tu has hecho pero para guardar provisionalmente (o incluso definitivamente) colecciones que estas empezando y tienes unas pocas monedas u onzas es una buenísima solución.


----------



## Caracol (9 Feb 2013)

Ya lo he leído en otros foros, pero aquí nadie se ha hecho eco.

*Se ha decidido acabar con la reacuñación de las Kookas, debido al encabronamiento por la reacuñación de monedas de años anteriores que no se vendieron al 100%* El cambio de rumbo es de diciembre 2012.

Eso lo dice aquí:

Perth Mint Kookaburra - Brands


Finalmente las Kookas existentes quedan así:

Año	Tirada Máxima	Tirada real

1990	300.000	300.000
1991	300.000	300.000
1992	300.000	219.694
1993	300.000	190.581
1994	300.000	174.561
1995	300.000	154.247
1996	300.000	170.105
1997	300.000	159.497
1998	300.000	103.119
1999	300.000	109.364
2000	300.000	104.169
2001	300.000	169.265
2002	300.000	91.604
2003	300.000	109.439
2004	300.000	84.455
2005	300.000	95.145
2006	300.000	87.044
2007	300.000	213.436
2008	300.000	300.000
2009	300.000	300.000
2010	300.000	300.000
2011	500.000	500.000
2012	500.000	500.000
2013	1.000.000	271.115


La primera info la saqué de este foro, se merecen que cuelgue el enlace:
[SERIE]Kookaburra : Monedas


----------



## Caracol (9 Feb 2013)

Y aprovechando el tema, pregunto:

No debería bajar de precio la del 1990 y subir las de los años de menor acuñación??


----------



## hazaña (9 Feb 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> Y aprovechando el tema, pregunto:
> 
> No debería bajar de precio la del 1990 y subir las de los años de menor acuñación??



No veo por que debería bajar de precio la de 1990 ( tengo 3) pero por lógica esos anios con menos de 100.000 deberían dar un subidòn gordo.

---

Pero dando una vuelta por la The Perth Mint - Buy Australian Gold, Silver & Platinum Collector Coins
no veo nada


----------



## hazaña (9 Feb 2013)

Kookaburra Mintage Policy Update

Kookaburra Mintage Policy Update

January 11 2013

BULLION BARS AND COINS

I announced details of our new Mintage Policy in November. There has been an update to the information I provided then, which I’d like to inform you about now.

Previously I said that the Mint reserved the right to manufacture each 1oz release from the Australian Kookaburra silver bullion coin series up to its individual maximum mintage.

What others have called a “re-striking”, however, no longer applies.

Having listened to a great deal of customer feedback, the policy has been amended so that we will no longer be making past 1oz Kookaburras that undersold their maximum mintage.

As a result, we have closed production and declared final mintages for all 1oz Kookaburras and other unlimited denominations released between 1990 and 2012. We have published the figures in the following document:

• The Australian Kookaburra Silver Bullion Coin Series 1990-2013

Please refer to these recently updated documents for further declared mintages:

• The Australian Koala Silver Bullion Coin Series 2007 – 2013

• The Australian Lunar Silver Bullion Series Two 2008 – 2013

• The Australian Lunar Gold Bullion Series Two 2008 – 2013

These documents can be found on our corporate website under Bullion Mintages.


----------



## Caracol (28 Feb 2013)

Pues en esta página han volado las de 2002, 2004 y 2006. Cuando escribí por última vez tenían de las tres, ahora ya no quedan ni las raspas...


Kookaburra Silber


----------



## mario_sg (28 Feb 2013)

En otro post he leído que esa página no hacía envíos a España y es una lástima porque estaba preparándoles un pedido, ¿tú has tenido alguna experiencia con ellos?


----------



## Caracol (28 Feb 2013)

Sí, pero lo mande a una dirección extranjera de un amigo. Llegó sin problemas.


----------



## Caracol (24 Mar 2013)

Kookaburra 2013, con privy serpiente.


----------



## warezz (4 May 2013)

La mint de perth tenía pensado lanzar una tirada de 1M de unidades pero, nos acaba de dar una alegría, la bajó a 500.000 unidades..:Aplauso:
Por cierto están todas vendidas...



> *In a move I’m sure will please fans of our annual Australian Kookaburra 1oz silver bullion coin, the mintage of this year’s release has been declared at 500,000.*



1oz Australian Kookaburra Mintage Declared At 500,000


----------



## skifi (4 May 2013)

warezz dijo:


> La mint de perth tenía pensado lanzar una tirada de 1M de unidades pero, nos acaba de dar una alegría, la bajó a 500.000 unidades..:Aplauso:
> Por cierto están todas vendidas...



Bien para los coleccionistas, pero me resulta curioso, es muy generoso por su parte que con tan alta demanda y vendiendo todas las que sacan, paren la producción sólo por eso... A ver si va a ser que les cuesta encontrar materia prima para seguirlas acuñando a ese ritmo... :


----------



## CaboPalomeque (4 May 2013)

Soy un "amigo" de las Kookaburras y me encantaría que aumentaran de valor, pero hay que ser siempre críticos con la información que proporcionan las Mint y recordar que son empresas y que no tienen los intereses de los coleccionistas entre sus prioridades, sólo quieren vender.

De acuerdo con los foros metaleros australianos, lo de la bajada de la tirada de 2013 a 500K lo ha decidido la Perth Mint ante su pérdida de reputación y después de consultar con varios distribuidores importantes. 

No se puede aumentar la tirada de 300K a 500K de un año para otro y después volverla a aumentar al año siguiente a 1 millón, sin cargarse el mercado coleccionista. Para colmo, se han saltado sus propias tiradas limitadas con "privys", por no hablar de la acuñación de monedas de años anteriores. Algo similar pasó con algunas Lunares II. Esto ha hecho que la Perth Mint haya decepcionado a muchos coleccionistas.

Sobre lo de que están todas vendidas también hay que tomarlo con mucha precaución. Para la Perth Mint, que las haya vendido todas significa que se las ha vendido a los distribuidores. Ahora, los distribuidores tienen miles de monedas en stock y tienen primero que venderlas, antes de que se agoten en el mercado. Por tanto, no es de esperar que los kookas de 2013 desaparezcan de las tiendas y aumenten su precio en las próximas semanas...

Lo de las colecciones de plata va por modas y ahora los kookas parece que están de capa caída. Lo mismo es un buen momento para comprar (yo lo he hecho) y esperar que superen el bache, pero repito que hay que ser muy crítico con las noticias de márketing de las Mint y pararse a pensar que es lo que hay detrás de la noticia.

Saludos.


----------



## warezz (21 Ago 2013)

Diseño para el 2014, para mi gusto no es de las más bonitas de la serie pero, la compraré..


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Ago 2013)

Buenos detalles, esta trabajada.

Otra que caera.


----------



## bentox (21 Ago 2013)

Tiene buena pinta....Pero habrá que esperar a ver como luce en real


----------



## yeray84 (28 Ene 2014)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, he visto las cajas de la empresa alemana que habeis comentado, pero lo malo que te sablan los gastos de envio, casi veinte eurazos, no hay ningun otro sitio que se puedan conseguir sin esos gastos de envio tan sangrantes??


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Pillo sitio.. me interesa.. gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Feb 2014)

yeray84 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, he visto las cajas de la empresa alemana que habeis comentado, pero lo malo que te sablan los gastos de envio, casi veinte eurazos, no hay ningun otro sitio que se puedan conseguir sin esos gastos de envio tan sangrantes??



Vía Alemania es lo que hay...amortización a base de compras grandes.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (1 Feb 2014)

Las cajas para las Kookaburras son muy bonitas pero los precios me parecen excesivos. 

Para los que tenemos un presupuesto limitado hay una alternativa de más bajo costo: las hojas ENCAP 40/41 de Leuchtturm, que contienen 20 espacios para las Kookaburras encapsuladas en cápsulas redondas. El paquete de dos hojas no llega a los cuatro euros. 

Para las Kookas más antiguas y que se emitieron en el año original (cápsula cuadrada) sirven las hojas ENCAP QUADRUM. 

Ambos tipos de hojas se pueden colocar en un mismo álbum. 

El distribuidor de Leuchtturm en España es Luz de Faro. La comunicación es buena y el envío bastante rápido. Pero supongo que otras muchas tiendas venden productos de esta marca.


----------



## makokillo (2 Feb 2014)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Las cajas para las Kookaburras son muy bonitas pero los precios me parecen excesivos.
> 
> Para los que tenemos un presupuesto limitado hay una alternativa de más bajo costo: las hojas ENCAP 40/41 de Leuchtturm, que contienen 20 espacios para las Kookaburras encapsuladas en cápsulas redondas. El paquete de dos hojas no llega a los cuatro euros.
> 
> ...



En esas hojas y dentro de 2 albumes Leuchtturm Gigant tengo yo todas mis colecciones de onzas de plata. La verdad es que quedan bastante bien. Perfectamente clasificadas, protegidas y muy "visibles". Ademas ocupan muchisimo menos sitio que en bandejas y en un momento dado se pueden ocultar mucho mejor.
Yo compre las hojas y los albumes a Necho (lo podeis encontrar en el hilo de compra/venta), es dealer de Leuchtturm en Alemania. Me salieron mas baratas que en tiendas de aqui aun pagando los portes desde Alemania.


----------



## yeray84 (6 Feb 2014)

al final me decidi a comprar las cajas de alemania, caras, la verdad, pero son un gustazo!!


----------



## conde84 (8 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta.

He visto que mi kookaburra del 2009 tiene la inscripcion p20.Yo creia que seria una reedicion o algo pero parece que no

El caso es que me he puesto a mirar por ebay y todas todas kookas de este año vienen con esa inscripcion.

¿sabeis porque es?


----------



## makokillo (8 Feb 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> He visto que mi kookaburra del 2009 tiene la inscripcion p20.Yo creia que seria una reedicion o algo pero parece que no
> 
> ...



P20 es una "privi mark" conmemorando el 20 aniversario de la serie.


----------



## conde84 (8 Feb 2014)

¿pero esa privi mark la llevan todas monedas de ese año?

Porque yo veo que si.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2014)

¿Qué opináis de las "privy" en cuanto a ganancia de valor con el tiempo vs a la kookaburra "standard"?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de las "privy" en cuanto a ganancia de valor con el tiempo vs a la kookaburra "standard"?



Mi *opinion*: malo, malo, ... para mi las privis son como las coloreadas, como compres una, por barata que la encuentres, no te la quitas de encima en la vida. No conozco a nadie que las coleccione, supongo que porque es muy difícil saber cuantas hay, y las colecciones "abiertas" no gustan.


----------



## conde84 (8 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de las "privy" en cuanto a ganancia de valor con el tiempo vs a la kookaburra "standard"?



Como han dicho mal asunto el de las privi,la gran mayoria de gente las colecciona sin privi,solo tienes que ver ebay y ver que las que tienen privi siempre estan mas baratas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de las "privy" en cuanto a ganancia de valor con el tiempo vs a la kookaburra "standard"?



Como capricho esporádico...poco mas.


----------



## fff (8 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de las "privy" en cuanto a ganancia de valor con el tiempo vs a la kookaburra "standard"?



Todo depende de la tirada. Si la tirada es *muy *pequeña es interesante. Sino, no lo es.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Todo depende de la tirada. Si la tirada es *muy *pequeña es interesante. Sino, no lo es.



Importante este ultimo matiz, para todas las adquisiciones relevantes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Feb 2014)

He visto que la tirada de la Horse Privy (Kookaburra 2014) es de 50 ó 60k unidades vs las 500k de la "normal" y no hay diferencia de precio.

Australian Silver Kookaburras (2014 & Prior) 1 oz


----------



## makokillo (9 Feb 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> He visto que la tirada de la Horse Privy (Kookaburra 2014) es de 50 ó 60k unidades vs las 500k de la "normal" y no hay diferencia de precio.
> 
> Australian Silver Kookaburras (2014 & Prior) 1 oz




Yo creo que las "Mints" querian hacer el agosto con el inventito de las privi mark y le ha salido el tiro por la culata. Me parece que los coleccionistas no estamos por la labor :no::no:


----------



## ramona98 (10 Feb 2014)

Hola, cual es un precio razonable para adquirir los kookaburras de estos ultimos años?
recomendais alguna web?


----------



## Denaar (10 Feb 2014)

No es por hacer publicidad o si, pero prueba a pedirselas a Necho, reconocido forero y muy serio. Seguro que algo puede hacer.

p.d lo encontraras en el hilo de compra -venta


----------



## Tichy (10 Feb 2014)

ramona98 dijo:


> Hola, cual es un precio razonable para adquirir los kookaburras de estos ultimos años?
> recomendais alguna web?



Detalla un poco cuales son "estos últimos años" que buscas, indica si te interesa comprar en mano, y en ese caso dónde claro, cantidades, etc. y postealo aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-174.html


----------



## conde84 (10 Feb 2014)

ramona98 dijo:


> Hola, cual es un precio razonable para adquirir los kookaburras de estos ultimos años?
> recomendais alguna web?



30-35 euros


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> 30-35 euros



Hombre, las de 2013 y 2014 no deberian de subir de los 22 euros.


----------



## fff (10 Feb 2014)

Makokillo tiene razon si el dueño es un despistao... la del 2013 costara mas cara que 22... quizas no 30 pero si 27/28


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Makokillo tiene razon si el dueño es un despistao... la del 2013 costara mas cara que 22... quizas no 30 pero si 27/28



A mi, en el año correspondiente, me costó 33€, y ahora mismo en ebay, con portes, no la encuentras por menos.


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Feb 2014)

Aunque si algun alma caritativa vende la del 2013 por 22 o 23 mas gastos....... yo encantado...
un abrazo. ..

---------- Post added 10-feb-2014 at 21:06 ----------

Jeje...por si cuela


----------



## fff (10 Feb 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> A mi, en el año correspondiente, me costó 33€, y ahora mismo en ebay, con portes, no la encuentras por menos.



Tienes toda la razon Estudiante, a mi me costo tambien eso. Es cierto que la plata ha bajado desde entonces, pero para eso son monedas con premium. De hecho, todas las anteriores me costaron un poco menos de 40...
Vale la pena? Bueno... pues hay gente que prefiere un chevy  Es una decision personal 

Desde luego de lo unico que me arrepiento es de no haberla comenzado hace 20 años...


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon Estudiante, a mi me costo tambien eso. Es cierto que la plata ha bajado desde entonces, pero para eso son monedas con premium. De hecho, todas las anteriores me costaron un poco menos de 40...
> Vale la pena? Bueno... pues hay gente que prefiere un chevy  Es una decision personal
> 
> Desde luego de lo unico que me arrepiento es de no haberla comenzado hace 20 años...



Yo se las compre hace un par de meses a necho a 22 y a 24 incluidos portes. y ya las de 1999 a 2012 a 35,5.

Edito: Me falta la de 2004 que es imposible encontrarla a un precio medio decente de menos de 50 euros


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Feb 2014)

Tienes razon makokillo

Doy fe.....
jeje
Un saludo. .


----------



## fff (10 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo se las compre hace un par de meses a necho a 22 y a 24 incluidos portes. y ya las de 2009 a 2012 a 35,5.



Si, pero has tenido 'suerte' que le quedaran en stock... y todavia me parecen baratas el resto...


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Si, pero has tenido 'suerte' que le quedaran en stock... y todavia me parecen baratas el resto...



El resto desde 1990 las he ido comprando en Ebay entre 34 y 40 euros contando el envio.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo se las compre hace un par de meses a necho a 22 y a 24 incluidos portes. y ya las de 1999 a 2012 a 35,5.
> 
> Edito: Me falta la de 2004 que es imposible encontrarla a un precio medio decente de menos de 50 euros



Ja,ja,ja... makokillo la tengo y la conseguí a muy buen precio... Y esta semana han caído también otras tres monedas, dos a un precio bueno y una un poco más cara, pero no pertenecen a esta colección.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... makokillo la tengo y la conseguí a muy buen precio... Y esta semana han caído también otras tres monedas, dos a un precio bueno y una un poco más cara, pero no pertenecen a esta colección.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues llevo 2 meses detras de la de 2004. Pujo por alguna casi todos los dias en ebay pero no hay manera de pillarla por menos 50 leuros :no::no:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues llevo 2 meses detras de la de 2004. Pujo por alguna casi todos los dias en ebay pero no hay manera de pillarla por menos 50 leuros :no::no:



Acabo de buscarla por e-Bay y, efectivamente, está cara. Bueno, yo hace tiempo que la poseo (tengo toda la colección) y recuerdo que la única que se salió de "tono" fue la de 1990, pero bueno eso se considera "normal", a pesar de que creo que su tirada fue de 300.000...

Eso ya sabes que va como va... Una de las monedas que han caído este fin de semana será una "ganga" en el futuro: se trata del cocodrilo Tokelau 2013, Antique finish, con una tirada de 2000 y certificado. Bien, enviado desde el extranjero me ha salido en total por 50 Euros redondos...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Acabo de buscarla por e-Bay y, efectivamente, está cara. Bueno, yo hace tiempo que la poseo (tengo toda la colección) y recuerdo que la única que se salió de "tono" fue la de 1990, pero bueno eso se considera "normal", a pesar de que creo que su tirada fue de 300.000...
> 
> Eso ya sabes que va como va... Una de las monedas que han caído este fin de semana será una "ganga" en el futuro: se trata del cocodrilo Tokelau 2013, Antique finish, con una tirada de 2000 y certificado. Bien, enviado desde el extranjero me ha salido en total por 50 Euros redondos...
> 
> Saludos.



Sin embargo a mi la del 90 me salio baratita, la pille en una subasta de ebay por 40 euros aunque con algo de patina, ya sabes que salio con la capsula cuadrada que no las sellaba muy bien. Cuando consiga la de 2004 ire a por la de 1990 en perfecto estado


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Feb 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Acabo de buscarla por e-Bay y, efectivamente, está cara. Bueno, yo hace tiempo que la poseo (tengo toda la colección) y recuerdo que la única que se salió de "tono" fue la de 1990, pero bueno eso se considera "normal", a pesar de que creo que su tirada fue de 300.000...
> 
> Eso ya sabes que va como va... Una de las monedas que han caído este fin de semana será una "ganga" en el futuro: se trata del cocodrilo Tokelau 2013, Antique finish, con una tirada de 2000 y certificado. Bien, enviado desde el extranjero me ha salido en total por 50 Euros redondos...
> 
> Saludos.



Ya comentarás por favor qué sensación te da una vez tengas en mano el cocodrilo (aunque estas antique finish están todas muy bien). Yo la estaba esperando este verano hasta que la repartidora de correos decidió que quedaría mejor en su casa que en la mía (por eso no acostumbro a coger envío no asegurado, craso error en esa ocasión) así que me quedé con las ganas de ella. Ha sido por puja en ebay? 50 con envío es un precio muy correcto.

Ahora falta la tortuga para hacerle compañía (si no la tienes ya).

Saludos.

P.D: Perdón por el off-topic


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2014)

Hola, 1 Euro 100 pesetas: Hombre, es bueno saber que andas por ahí, espero que todo te vaya bien. Bueno, aún tardará días en llegar, pero ya tengo varias monedas del Antique finish y no creo que destaque sobre ellas. De hecho, ya tengo un "cocodrilo", el de Burkina Faso, y que también es Antique Finish. Y una de ese tipo que también compré este fin de semana es la de Gaudi/Ambar de 2 Onzas con certificado y que me ha salido por poco más de 150 Euros... puesta en casa.

La de la Tortuga todavía no la tengo, ya que no se ha puesto a "tiro", es decir al precio máximo que estoy dispuesto a pagar. Lo malo es que son subastas extranjeras y la competencia es fuerte, aparte de los horarios... Buscando, curiosamente, suelen salir más baratas que aquí en España, aunque yo de tanto en tanto compro a los conforeros en el hilo correspondiente.

Sí, esta moneda la he comprado en e-Bay y no digo el país porque por ahí debe estar el "cocodrilo" de makokillo... Yo por 50 Euros la encuentro bastante "barata" y más de aquí a unos años...

Saludos.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Feb 2014)

Salve fernandojcg, cambié de trabajo y estoy últimamente bastante liado con pocos ánimos de escribir por la abrumadora entrada de nueva info que estoy teniendo que gestionar. Por lo demás todo muy bien, gracias.

Antes de ir a por el cocodrilo a ver si me hago con las africanas antique finish que me faltan un par de ellas....

... Y retomando el título del hilo que poco nos cuesta saltar de un tema al otro, a ver si me llegan pronto las kookas de este 2014, voy a tener que ir haciendo la jaula más grande.


----------



## avolino (11 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues llevo 2 meses detras de la de 2004. Pujo por alguna casi todos los dias en ebay pero no hay manera de pillarla por menos 50 leuros :no::no:



Hola,

en la página de todocolección hay una unidad disponible.

Saludos


----------



## makokillo (11 Feb 2014)

avolino dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> en la página de todocolección hay una unidad disponible.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por el aviso .

---------- Post added 11-feb-2014 at 19:32 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, 1 Euro 100 pesetas: Hombre, es bueno saber que andas por ahí, espero que todo te vaya bien. Bueno, aún tardará días en llegar, pero ya tengo varias monedas del Antique finish y no creo que destaque sobre ellas. De hecho, ya tengo un "cocodrilo", el de Burkina Faso, y que también es Antique Finish. Y una de ese tipo que también compré este fin de semana es la de Gaudi/Ambar de 2 Onzas con certificado y que me ha salido por poco más de 150 Euros... puesta en casa.
> 
> La de la Tortuga todavía no la tengo, ya que no se ha puesto a "tiro", es decir al precio máximo que estoy dispuesto a pagar. Lo malo es que son subastas extranjeras y la competencia es fuerte, aparte de los horarios... Buscando, curiosamente, suelen salir más baratas que aquí en España, aunque yo de tanto en tanto compro a los conforeros en el hilo correspondiente.
> 
> ...



jajajaj, tranky esa serie no la sigo


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

avolino dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> en la página de todocolección hay una unidad disponible.
> 
> Saludos



Thank, s


----------



## trasgukoke (28 Feb 2014)

Hola pregunta de novato.. con agujeros en las manos..jeje

cuándo se os estropea una cápsula de kookaburra.. 
¿la comprais en un sitio en particular?
¿o directamente a la mint?

Gracias


----------



## Tichy (1 Mar 2014)

No me ha ocurrido que se me estropee una cápsula de momento, pero tengo algunas kookas de principios de los 90 conseguidas con su cápsula original cuadrada no hermética, que simplemente he traspasado a una cápsula Lechtturm o Lindner del 41, en las que van perfectamente.

No obstante, si por cualquier motivo o simple capricho quieres conseguir cápsulas originales, no hace falta pedirlas a Australia (que te iban a costar un güevo, más el transporte, más posibles problemas aduaneros). Varios distribuidores alemanes de la Perth Mint te venden cápsulas originales. Para una cápsula solo el transporte te iba a costar una pasta, pero siempre puedes aprovechar y añadirla a un pedido mayor.

Así, por ejemplo, los de Silber Corner las tienen, pero seguro que googleando un poco encuentras alguna más:

Original Perth Mint Kapseln


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Mar 2014)

Muchas gracias. Voy a hecharle un ojo...
un saludo. .


----------



## kapandji (1 Mar 2014)

¿No merecen la pena las cápsulas que se venden en ebay mas baratas?
Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Mar 2014)

os cuento.. en esa web salen a 2.50 eur la capsula..
con los gastos..

voy a seguir mirando..


y te cuento.. para capsulas se la pido a necho..bien relación precio calidad..
Pero no són las originales... en ebay.. salen un pack de 10 a 1.7 eur. más o menos..
nada..
optaré por pedirlas a la mint..
Así pido tambien de 2 onzas, y a ver si tuvieran cuadradas de las antiguas, aunque esas no creo..jeje
por pedir....
compraré 100 y asi amortizo gastos de envio...

gracias a todos...
un saludo

pero estoy buscando las originales.. para tener de repuesto y cambiar dos que estan marcadas..


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Mar 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola pregunta de novato.. con agujeros en las manos..jeje
> 
> cuándo se os estropea una cápsula de kookaburra..
> ¿la comprais en un sitio en particular?
> ...



Vete a los mercadillos Numismáticos, encontrarás lo mas inverosímil.


----------



## trasgukoke (2 Mar 2014)

probaré primero, los mercadillos, así me doy un paseo y veo cosas nuevas... fuera del circulo..
gracias, un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Mar 2014)

Hola. 
Nada, no encontré. . Y si voy a Alicante un sabado miraré allí. .
pero mientras he encontrado capsulas de 1 onza originales y de 2 onzas. ..
a ver si encuentro cuadradas también. ..


Y po lo menos no es a 2.50€.....
gracias a todos..
un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Mar 2014)

Ah se me olvidó me salieron a 1.50€..
Un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Mar 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> [Cuando empecé con el bullion bullion me dijeron que me engancharía, y no me lo acabé de creer, que luego caería en las de colección, y tampoco me lo creí, y luego con las históricas, pero eso si que no me lo creo... ]



jejeje...
Doy fe... me ha pasado igual


----------



## asnito (16 Abr 2014)

buenos dias,
tengo una duda sobre las capsulas originales de las kookaburras y koalas, exceptuando las cuadradas , el resto de kookaburras tiene las misma capsula o han cambiado, mi duda es sobre todo en las del 2008, 2009 y 2010 que las tengo en capsulas que son un poco distintas tanto las kookaburras como los koakas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## fff (16 Abr 2014)

No les deis "tanta" importancia a las "mismas" capsulas... la mint no se lo da...


----------



## trasgukoke (16 Abr 2014)

asnito dijo:


> buenos dias,
> tengo una duda sobre las capsulas originales de las kookaburras y koalas, exceptuando las cuadradas , el resto de kookaburras tiene las misma capsula o han cambiado, mi duda es sobre todo en las del 2008, 2009 y 2010 que las tengo en capsulas que son un poco distintas tanto las kookaburras como los koakas.
> 
> Muchas gracias




A mí me ocurre la duda con una del 2004. Es un poco más opaca.. menos transparente. ..
Los años que citas no las tengo.. y no te puedo decir..
lo siento.


----------



## necho (13 Ago 2014)

*Kookaburra 2015*

Kooka 2015. Saldrá el 01 de septiembre.

 

[YOUTUBE]NOlLssW5r30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sierramadre (13 Ago 2014)

Muy bonita.


----------



## Caracol (24 Ago 2014)

Caerá, tengo que cerrar algunos huecos en esta colección. 
La verdad es que la colección es de las más bonitas, muy vistosa.


----------



## Beto (24 Ago 2014)

pero porque me odian asi??? porqueeee??? 

me cambiare el nick por el de "yyopaqueentroenestoshilos"


----------



## asnito (29 Mar 2016)

Bueno después de consegir todas los años hasta la fecha de las monedas, ayer vi un pájaro de estos al natural y una sorpresa, yo pensaba que seria como un gorrión mas o menos pero no, es una especie de gorrión gordisimo mas grande que un pollo. Resulta simpático el bicho a la vista. Lo que no le oí fue cantar que dicen que es muy característico.


----------



## makokillo (29 Mar 2016)

asnito dijo:


> Bueno después de consegir todas los años hasta la fecha de las monedas, ayer vi un pájaro de estos al natural y una sorpresa, yo pensaba que seria como un gorrión mas o menos pero no, es una especie de gorrión gordisimo mas grande que un pollo. Resulta simpático el bicho a la vista. Lo que no le oí fue cantar que dicen que es muy característico.



Este post sin video no vale nada ))))


[YOUTUBE]RSlQor4gauA[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, lo verias en algun zoo o algo asi, no? o es que andas por las antipodas?


----------



## amtt (28 Abr 2016)

Hola

Estoy en la labor de hacer la colección de las kookas, me he leído este hilo ,pero me surge una duda cuando compre los primeros años ,q por lo leído pueden venir en caja cuadrada de madera q cogen patina o en cápsulas herméticas q son reacuñaciones.

Cual compro?
Con el paso del tiempo valdrán igual?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## fff (29 Abr 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy en la labor de hacer la colección de las kookas, me he leído este hilo ,pero me surge una duda cuando compre los primeros años ,q por lo leído pueden venir en caja cuadrada de madera q cogen patina o en cápsulas herméticas q son reacuñaciones.
> 
> ...



Caja cuadrada de madera no, es de plástico y como tenian apertura algunas han cogido patina, y no pasa nada. Si no et gusta la limpias muy facilmente. No pierden valor en mi opinion. Una moneda pierde valor si se raya o se golpea. O si tiene una limpieza muy agresiva.
No os perdais con las reacuñaciones, porque da lo mismo que la mint acuñe una moneda en el año 95 o en el 2004 ya que usa los mismos identicos cuños indistinguibles. A menos que ponga "20", que son del 20 aniversario.


----------



## Tichy (29 Abr 2016)

fff dijo:


> Caja cuadrada de madera no, es de plástico y como tenian apertura algunas han cogido patina, y no pasa nada. Si no et gusta la limpias muy facilmente. No pierden valor en mi opinion. Una moneda pierde valor si se ralla o se golpea. O si tiene una limpieza muy agresiva.
> No os perdais con las reacuñaciones, porque da lo mismo que la mint acuñe una moneda en el año 95 o en el 2004 ya que usa los mismos identicos cuños indistinguibles. A menos que ponga "20", que son del 20 aniversario.



Efectivamente, las monedas son idénticas e indistinguibles. Si te gusta que esté brillante, compra la reacuñación, si te gusta o no te importa la patina, compra la original. Lo importante, como bien te indican, es que no esté con rayas o golpes.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Mar 2018)

¿Alguien sabe cuándo van a reacuñar el resto de la serie de la primera mitad del año 2000?

Sólo se ha emitido un tercio de la cantidad total. Paso de pagar esos precios cuando lo más seguro es que vayan a ser reacuñadas más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Tichy (19 Mar 2018)

Del asunto de las reacuñaciones se habla largo y tendido en este hilo unas páginas más atrás.

En principio, y salvo que vuelvan a cambiar la política, no van a volver acuñar monedas de 1 Oz aunque no se haya llegado al límite previsto. Aquí está el comunicado que sacaron a comienzos del 2013, con un enlace que detalla las cantidades finales emitidas.

http://www.perthmintbullion.com/blog/blog/13-01-11/Kookaburra_Mintage_Policy_Update.aspx


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Mar 2018)

Tichy dijo:


> Del asunto de las reacuñaciones se habla largo y tendido en este hilo unas páginas más atrás.
> 
> En principio, y salvo que vuelvan a cambiar la política, no van a volver acuñar monedas de 1 Oz aunque no se haya llegado al límite previsto. Aquí está el comunicado que sacaron a comienzos del 2013, con un enlace que detalla las cantidades finales emitidas.
> 
> http://www.perthmintbullion.com/blog/blog/13-01-11/Kookaburra_Mintage_Policy_Update.aspx



¿Han destruido las cuñas (o como se diga)?


----------



## Tichy (9 Abr 2021)

Subo este hilo por si resulta de interés para foreros nuevos que estén comenzando ahora sus colecciones. Para mí las kookaburras son el número 1 entre las colecciones de onzas de plata, tanto por la calidad en sí de las monedas como es costumbre en la Perth Mint (con sus excepciones), como por la relativa homogeneidad de sus tiradas desde 1990, en contraste con la otra serie premium por antonomasia, los pandas. Aunque algunas kookas antiguas de menor tirada están subidas de precio, no se alcanzan las exageraciones de los pandas. De este modo para el coleccionista novato es mucho más sencillo (y económico) intentar completar la serie de kookas que los pandas.

Pero vamos, tanto una como otra merecen la pena (igual que los koalas, britannias, lunares, ruandas,...). En este hilo aparecen diversos datos e informaciones útiles para quien quiera iniciarse.


----------

